# Safe and Merry Christmas Driveler #99



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

Good job Leroy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

I feel accomplished and stuff


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2013)

BaaaaHumbug!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> BaaaaHumbug!



MERRY CHRISTMAS BLOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah Christmas spirit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> BaaaaHumbug!



SAnta said your on the naughty list


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS BLOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah Christmas spirit.


Idjit!!!!!! Crazy rabbit Christmas is for kids!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> SAnta said your on the naughty list



So did my X girl friends and that usually turned out just fine!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2013)

You done good, Boom Boom Leroy!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I feel accomplished and stuff



That was about as exciting as Strang's 10,000th post


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You done good, Boom Boom Leroy!!!!!



Same ol same ol ain't it? Ignore Blood until he cries!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You done good, Boom Boom Leroy!!!!!



I had a good teacher


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2013)

I feel like dookie.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That was about as exciting as Strang's 10,000th post


I'll do betta next time, I promise 


Hooked On Quack said:


> I feel like dookie.



And um, how does that feel sir?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Idjit!!!!!! Crazy rabbit Christmas is for kids!



CHRISTMAS IS FOR KIDS, Yeah


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I feel like dookie.



Nothin a shot of Wiser won't fix.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I feel like dookie.



Kinda been off and on myself today.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 19, 2013)

Good job boom boom!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'll do betta next time, I promise
> 
> 
> And um, how does that feel sir?




Squeeze yoself and tell me . . hehe




hdm03 said:


> dookie = giggle = toot




You always giggle=toot.  No No:




Workin2Hunt said:


> Nothin a shot of Wiser won't fix.





On it bro, just ain't kicked in yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Squeeze yoself and tell me . . hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of these days he's gonna shhpoot.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2013)

That was a very nice PM.  Thank you


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That was a very nice PM.  Thank you



Your welcome.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Good job boom boom!



Appreciate the confidence boost after hdm03+ dwindled it down to 0 earlier


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Appreciate the confidence boost after hdm03+ dwindled it down to 0 earlier



I just want you and Keebs  to know that i got all excited about a pond only to find out its not even fish or bog worthy...sigh


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Same ol same ol ain't it? Ignore Blood until he cries!


I sowwy sweetie!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I feel like dookie.


 you need to call me, got some important bizness to discuss........ 


mudracing101 said:


> CHRISTMAS IS FOR KIDS, Yeah


you big kid you!



mudracing101 said:


> I just want you and Keebs  to know that i got all excited about a pond only to find out its not even fish or bog worthy...sigh


had ya going didn't we?!?!?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I just want you and Keebs  to know that i got all excited about a pond only to find out its not even fish or bog worthy...sigh



  Had I known you when we had our "boggin truck" I woulda invited you to a few bogs.  We would drop a chisel plow down to the frame, make several passes over the same spot and let 3 gas powered pumps with 2" hoses flood it for a couple of hours.... 
  good times, good times


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Had I known you when we had our "boggin truck" I woulda invited you to a few bogs.  We would drop a chisel plow down to the frame, make several passes over the same spot and let 3 gas powered pumps with 2" hoses flood it for a couple of hours....
> good times, good times



Did these bogs have payouts???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Did these bogs have payouts???



Yeah, you paid us to pull you out


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, you paid us to pull you out



Ha , youre funny, thats why i like you, youre funny.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ha , youre funny, thats why i like you, youre funny.



a long cable and the 1066.  I wont mention the part where we  part where we hook the cable to the frame before you start then lie about the length of the cable   "Man I sure did stop fast" "  yeah you just hit a hole, $30 please"


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2013)

i don't get it


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> a long cable and the 1066.  I wont mention the part where we lied about the part where the hook the cable to the frame before you start then lie about the length of the cable   "Man I sure did stop fast" "  yeah you just hit a hole, $30 please"



I dont use cables 

Time to go, later y'all,

Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont use cables
> 
> Time to go, later y'all,
> 
> Keebs


 time to go get groceries.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm out three.  Have a good night all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2013)

Well, Dawn's sick and I'm bout half way sick D) so no surgery tomorrow.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, Dawn's sick and I'm bout half way sick D) so no surgery tomorrow.



Dang…hope she feels better soon!


----------



## kracker (Dec 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, Dawn's sick and I'm bout half way sick D) so no surgery tomorrow.


Hope she feels better soon, you just need a coupla dranks of likker and you'll be fine.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2013)

3hrs sleep .... Up and running errands' all day ..... Back at werk tonight by 10 .... I'm about spent! Bright side is tonight is Friday and I'm owf for the next 7 days!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> 3hrs sleep .... Up and running errands' all day ..... Back at werk tonight by 10 .... I'm about spent! Bright side is tonight is Friday and I'm owf for the next 7 days!



Bout time, blood.  After tomorrow, wife is off for 11 days.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

poor keebs.. she talked to my wife earlier ......please pray keebs has no long lasting effects


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout time, blood.  After tomorrow, wife is off for 11 days.



Hate it when that happens.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hate it when that happens.



No kidding  ..... I plan my time the week after


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor keebs.. she talked to my wife earlier ......please pray keebs has no long lasting effects


My prayers are with you brother!!

Keebs is well versed in the proper usage of flinging a skillet!!..........They don't call her Ma Hen for nothing!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2013)

Happy Friday kids!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm so ready for the weekend!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2013)

I reckon Quack is off tonight!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2013)

Friday,Friday,Friday!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I reckon Quack is off tonight!





blood on the ground said:


> Friday,Friday,Friday!



Quack is like the rest of us about half a bubble off level every night.  That is why we drivel so well.

As far as Friday . . . yep and a few days off work after today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack is like the rest of us about half a bubble off level every night.  That is why we drivel so well.
> 
> As far as Friday . . . yep and a few days off work after today.



Yep days off! I'm ready for one myself! 
I have to take care of about 18 yards today when I get off and then its the weekend


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2013)

Looks like a lot of liquid sunshine this weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Looks like a lot of liquid sunshine this weekend.



That stinks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> That stinks!



Rain can wash the stench away if soap is also applied.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2013)

Hugh is late!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Morning Gents.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2013)

Y'all need to pick it up in here. We need to be working on Driveler #1000 by Christmas day. Bunch of slackers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all need to pick it up in here. We need to be working on Driveler #1000 by Christmas day. Bunch of slackers.



Look who's talking..... Sleep in?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Look who's talking..... Sleep in?


Working. Now, either get over here and help, or shut your pie hole and let me finish...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Working. Now, either get over here and help, or shut your pie hole and let me finish...



Understood!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 20, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you fellow drivelers.

Sorry that I am late to this party but I had lots of things to get done this morning.  I've been washing and drying three loads of clothes, catching up on reading the newspapers from the past three days, eating some breakfast, taking a shower, and trying to avoid getting run over by a reindeer.  Yep, it has been so hectic for the past few days that I don't know whether to scratch my watch or wind my rear-end!!!!.  

Hope all of you enjoy today and have a safe weekend.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Sorry Miguel, Iv been sitting here trying to think of an intellectual thought.   I got nothing.  Back to trolling for me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry Miguel, Iv been sitting here trying to think of an intellectual thought.   I got nothing.  Back to trolling for me


You spend too much time using your right brain. Try exercising your left brain for a brief respite.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 20, 2013)

Mornin erey buddy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You spend too much time using your right brain. Try exercising your left brain for a brief respite.



How can i use it if it left?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

today's my friday


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Mronin kids....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, Dawn's sick and I'm bout half way sick D) so no surgery tomorrow.


dang, hope she feels better soon!


kracker said:


> Hope she feels better soon, you just need a coupla dranks of likker and you'll be fine.


dang, sorry I missed seeing you!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> 3hrs sleep .... Up and running errands' all day ..... Back at werk tonight by 10 .... I'm about spent! Bright side is tonight is Friday and _*I'm owf for the next 7 days![/*_quote]
> you DESERVE it, darlin!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Dec 20, 2013)

Home from werk... Guess im gunna go Christmas shopping soon. Trying to get my friend to go for her "Female perspective".


Sup yawl.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You spend too much time using your right brain. Try exercising your left brain for a brief respite.





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy.





hdm03 said:


> today's my friday


Mine too!


Jeff C. said:


> Mronin kids....


Chief!! feeling better?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Home from werk... Guess im gunna go Christmas shopping soon. Trying to get my friend to go for her "Female perspective".
> 
> 
> Sup yawl.


 Hiya Moppett, how's your Mom?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was trying to skeer her so she couldnt call you MANGO BUDDA no more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I is a luver, not a fighter, if that is what she is destined to call me, so be it, but I'll just pick right back at her about it!


----------



## slip (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Moppett, how's your Mom?



She seems alright.
How've you been?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> today's my friday


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

slip said:


> She seems alright.
> How've you been?


 Good to hear, tell her I said "HI!"
You know me, still fat & sassy!
We've missed you around here!!!


Workin2Hunt said:


>


spill jelly in your hand again?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I is a luver, not a fighter, if that is what she is destined to call me, so be it, but I'll just pick right back at her about it!



She was all excited, as soon as I walked in "gimme your phone I wanna talk to mango budda"  Sorry I didnt warn you.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She was all excited, as soon as I walked in "gimme your phone I wanna talk to mango budda"  Sorry I didnt warn you.


 No problem, I was just trying to finish up grocery shopping and that is hard to do & talk on da phone.......... ok, for most folks it isn't, but for me it is........


----------



## slip (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Good to hear, tell her I said "HI!"
> You know me, still fat & sassy!
> We've missed you around here!!!
> 
> spill jelly in your hand again?



A lot has happened since I've been gone. I've changed a bit, too. 

Hope to get a chance to catch up in person again one of these days.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Good to hear, tell her I said "HI!"
> You know me, still fat & sassy!
> We've missed you around here!!!
> 
> spill jelly in your hand again?



NO....It was cheetos and that stuff gets everywhere.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Mud?  Your late!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Home from werk... Guess im gunna go Christmas shopping soon. Trying to get my friend to go for her "Female perspective".
> 
> 
> Sup yawl.



Sup, slipster....glad Mom is ok. 



Keebs said:


> Mine too!
> 
> Chief!! feeling better?



 Nuttin a lil spiked up coffee couldn fix.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> She was all excited, as soon as I walked in "gimme your phone I wanna talk to mango budda"  Sorry I didnt warn you.




Mango Buddha....


----------



## slip (Dec 20, 2013)

I've been so busy, I've been hunting TWICE this season.

That's gotta tell yall something about why I've been missing from here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Morning, Friday Christmas is getting close, Sang christmas songs to the dogs before i let em out this morning Hope everyone has a great Christmas week and a Happy New Year Be Safe and Careful. Where is some Santa smileys


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

slip said:


> A lot has happened since I've been gone. I've changed a bit, too.
> 
> Hope to get a chance to catch up in person again one of these days.


You gonna make it to Frontier Days??


Workin2Hunt said:


> NO....It was cheetos and that stuff gets everywhere.










havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud?  Your late!


He's probably out caroling on his way to work............. 


Jeff C. said:


> Sup, slipster....glad Mom is ok.
> Nuttin a lil spiked up coffee couldn fix.
> Mango Buddha....


I wish, I could use it this moanin............
Yeah, she has us ALL "new nicknames"!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mornin Sista!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Friday Christmas is getting close, Sang christmas songs to the dogs before i let em out this morning Hope everyone has a great Christmas week and a Happy New Year Be Safe and Careful. Where is some Santa smileys


----------



## slip (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup, slipster....glad Mom is ok.


Hey Jeff, hows the family?


Keebs said:


> You gonna make it to Frontier Days??



Nope, not unless I have the money to come down for one day. Doubt that though, my truck is a drinker.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

slip said:


> I've been so busy, I've been hunting TWICE this season.
> 
> That's gotta tell yall something about why I've been missing from here.



Dannnng Boy! Sure it ain't got nuttin to do with that "female perspective" ? 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



 I'm feelin a lil frisky dis moanin! 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Friday Christmas is getting close, Sang christmas songs to the dogs before i let em out this morning Hope everyone has a great Christmas week and a Happy New Year Be Safe and Careful. Where is some Santa smileys




  That's what I'm talkin bout  



Keebs said:


> You gonna make it to Frontier Days??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonder what mine iz?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Hey Jeff, hows the family?
> 
> 
> Nope, not unless I have the money to come down for one day. Doubt that though, my truck is a drinker.



Doin best we can, slip. Thanks for askin!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Hey Jeff, hows the family?
> 
> 
> Nope, not unless I have the money to come down for one day. Doubt that though, my truck is a drinker.





Jeff C. said:


> Wonder what mine iz?


 I dunno, but I will tell ya, da girl has her own way of thinkin.............. kinda like me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Friday Christmas is getting close, Sang christmas songs to the dogs before i let em out this morning Hope everyone has a great Christmas week and a Happy New Year Be Safe and Careful. Where is some Santa smileys
















Or if your from Miguels native land...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  bad santa


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder what mine iz?



Give it time Jeff.  Im sure it will be something random.    Just hope its nothing like a couple of the others


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, but I will tell ya, da girl has her own way of thinkin.............. kinda like me!



So I can call you Mango Booddy now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Give it time Jeff.  Im sure it will be something random.    Just hope its nothing like a couple of the others



Tell her "Chief" will do.


----------



## slip (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dannnng Boy! Sure it ain't got nuttin to do with that "female perspective" ?


Sorta kinda ... 


Jeff C. said:


> Doin best we can, slip. Thanks for askin!





Keebs said:


>



Yeah ... Getting time off from work would be impossible, plus personal life stuff popping up, just not going to be able to do it.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> So I can call you Mango Booddy now?


Uuuuuhh, no.


Jeff C. said:


> Tell her "Chief" will do.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell her "Chief" will do.



  I can PROMISE you.  she might start off with chief and 30 seconds later, you might be buffalo bill..  Keebs nailed it, she has he own way of thinking.  Never a dull moment with that girl I tell ya


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Sorta kinda ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the grown up world, my little Moppett........... ~sigh~ I knew it was coming, and it was inevitable, but you too, will survive, just know you got a whole crew here if ya need us!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You gonna make it to Frontier Days??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caroling, well i was singing to the dogs , went got in the truck coming to work singing, half way thru the neightbor hood i realized i had the windows down I was wandering why i got such a strange look from that woman.




Wander what my nickname was, i know i came up in the conversation... Hottie,, hottie Mchotterson????


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

MANGO BOODY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Caroling, well i was singing to the dogs , went got in the truck coming to work singing, half way thru the neightbor hood i realized i had the windows down I was wandering why i got such a strange look from that woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...













WAKE UPPPPP, you be Dreamin, Boy!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Sorta kinda ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

King!!!!!!!! Wasnt trying


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2013)

mchotterson.................that made me giggle.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> MANGO BOODY!!!!!!!!!!!


 HOW in tarnation did it go from "Miss Mango Butta" to this?!?!









*LEROY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Caroling, well i was singing to the dogs , went got in the truck coming to work singing, half way thru the neightbor hood i realized i had the windows down I was wandering why i got such a strange look from that woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



poor neighbors.

As of right now your knows as "that mud kid"


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

toot


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mchotterson.................that made me giggle.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor neighbors.
> 
> As of right now your knows as "that muddin Hottie"


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mchotterson.................that made me giggle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Caroling, well i was singing to the dogs , went got in the truck coming to work singing, half way thru the neightbor hood i realized i had the windows down I was wandering why i got such a strange look from that woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only cause of them buttock shorts!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> HOW in tarnation did it go from "Miss Mango Butta" to this?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Mango Butter time   Mango Butter time


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> toot










Peeeeeeeyou.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> toot



they ladies here little fella   BTW you owe me a complimentary sniff now


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> toot



bump


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff, she informed me you do have a nick name... Jefa-fa


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, she informed me you do have a nick name... Jefa-fa



Did she confirm the hottie.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, she informed me you do have a nick name... Jefa-fa


that's what I call him when I see something good to eat on his camp table and I want to sample it........... as in "Ohhh Jefff-fa-fa"


----------



## slip (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Welcome to the grown up world, my little Moppett........... ~sigh~ I knew it was coming, and it was inevitable, but you too, will survive, just know you got a whole crew here if ya need us!



Yeah. It all pretty much hit me at once and like a ton of bricks. Lots has happened, some good some bad .. Lots of life lessons.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, she informed me you do have a nick name... Jefa-fa



  

I just saw that somewhere.....where was it?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Did she confirm the hottie.


  

op2:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Yeah. It all pretty much hit me at once and like a ton of bricks. Lots has happened, some good some bad .. Lots of life lessons.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Did she confirm the hottie.



Yes....notice how she gets tongue tied when she says Jeff, like Keebs does.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Did she confirm the hottie.



She confirms it every time she sees me.

Ohh no sorry, she didnt mention you yet


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Some Body deleting posts


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Yeah. It all pretty much hit me at once and like a ton of bricks. Lots has happened, some good some bad .. Lots of life lessons.



Hang in there, lil brother! Box of chocolates....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes....notice how she gets tongue tied when she says Jeff, like Keebs does.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> She confirms it every time she sees me.
> 
> Ohh no sorry, she didnt mention you yet


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 20, 2013)

It's Friday!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mchotterson.................that made me giggle.



Didja.....uh....ya know?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> It's Friday!!!



1984!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Didja.....uh....ya know?



No! hdm03 did tho.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 1984!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, she has us ALL "new nicknames"!



Really??? Wonder what mine is?  It's prolly shorty!



Jeff C. said:


> Wonder what mine iz?



Chief….



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Give it time Jeff.  Im sure it will be something random.    Just hope its nothing like a couple of the others



So what are the others? 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I can PROMISE you.  she might start off with chief and 30 seconds later, you might be buffalo bill..  Keebs nailed it, she has he own way of thinking.  Never a dull moment with that girl I tell ya







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Peeeeeeeyou.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 20, 2013)

1984 was a fine year.  Fun fact, 1984 is the number of ounces in a keg.  Coincidence?  I don't think so.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

I didn't do it.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 20, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> 1984 was a fine year.  Fun fact, 1984 is the number of ounces in a keg.  Coincidence?  I don't think so.



I was only 5 in 1984!  


That makes you feel old, huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hfh?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No! hdm03 did tho.



Sorry......it slipped out


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I was only 5 in 1984!
> 
> 
> That makes you feel old, huh?





Anybody else want to reveal their age.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Anybody else want to reveal their age.



I'm 21


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Scooter?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


sorry mud kid


Crickett said:


> Really??? Wonder what mine is?  It's prolly shorty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOme arent forum safe.  As of right now, you dont have a nickname maam.. in time 


mudracing101 said:


> Hfh?


yes dear?


hdm03 said:


> Sorry......it slipped out


LIES, all LIES


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Really??? Wonder what mine is?  It's prolly shorty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Lil Ms Cricky!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sorry mud kid
> 
> SOme arent forum safe.  As of right now, you dont have a nickname maam.. in time
> 
> ...



I said quit calling me dear


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Anybody else want to reveal their age.



I was around 1 year old


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I said quit calling me dear


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sorry mud kid
> 
> SOme arent forum safe.  As of right now, you dont have a nickname maam.. in time
> 
> ...



Oh, talking about your "pond" yesterday, when i got off work i went home , swept off all the pinestraw off the truck, checked the fluids and fired the ole toy up... Stood behind the hedders sniffing that 8.99 a gall fuel .... Mmmmm mmmm that sure does smell good..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Anybody else want to reveal their age.



Still young and dumb!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Lil Ms Cricky!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Mango Boody


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mango Boody


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs





mudracing101 said:


> Mango Boody





mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh, talking about your "pond" yesterday, when i got off work i went home , swept off all the pinestraw off the truck, checked the fluids and fired the ole toy up... Stood behind the hedders sniffing that 8.99 a gall fuel .... Mmmmm mmmm that sure does smell good..



I have truck envy, this makes me sad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mango Boody





mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

Mud be tryin'


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Crickett (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mango Boody





Keebs said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Mud be tryin'



Ma hen gonna be all over her like a wet sittin hen here in a few


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Com'on Crakajak!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

Crakajak?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



Jeff fa fa,,, thats funny, i've got another friend name Jeff. When he is around and cooking at a get together thats what i say to him....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff fa fa,,, thats funny, i've got another friend name Jeff. When he is around and cooking at a get together thats what i say to him....



Come on, y'all tell me where I just recently saw that on a commercial or somethin. I don't remember.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff Dunham..
The puppet guy


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

what does it mean?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff Dunham..
> The puppet guy



 Yep....that's it!   He was at the "Tribute to the Troops" I worked back on the 11th. He did, "Ach(flem)med, the Dead Terrorist".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2013)

Da Boss bought all of us gingerbread houses. 
I'm the only one here so I guess I get em all. 
They are HUGE and oh so pretty.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Shut up! I KEEEL you hehehehe


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Come on, y'all tell me where I just recently saw that on a commercial or somethin. I don't remember.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff Dunham..
> The puppet guy



Thats right!! Good Leroy


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shut up! I KEEEL you hehehehe



We were on a Military Base too  Part of the stage was a C130 with rear door open and whole tail section backed into a hangar for audience.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats right!! Good Leroy



Thanks dear


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

I would like to dedicate my new avatar to hdm03+


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I would like to dedicate my new avatar to hdm03+



You can say that again.
I was gonna tell him to change his britches.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2013)

HFH you did say it twice. I saw it wiff my own eyes.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH you did say it twice. I saw it wiff my own eyes.



 watching youtube and not paying attention the the forum.. I hit post twice cause i had lag


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

Thank you HFH


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks again....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH you did say it twice. I saw it wiff my own eyes.


  you and your hubby are quick to bust me out 



hdm03 said:


> Thanks again....



anytime hdm03+


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

got it!  Thanks so much; that was very sweet of you to say all that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

shes nice like dat sometimes.  Bet it made your day didnt it +30mdh


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

KyDawg+?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2013)

Friday Morning Youngins, It is nice to be off on Friday.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2013)

My cow have been mooing about you hdm.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....that's it!   He was at the "Tribute to the Troops" I worked back on the 11th. He did, "Ach(flem)med, the Dead Terrorist".


I LOVE Jeff Dunnom!!!!!!!!!!  I wish I coulda been there to see it with you!!!!!!!! Peanut is tooooo funny!!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Da Boss bought all of us gingerbread houses.
> I'm the only one here so I guess I get em all.
> They are HUGE and oh so pretty.


 NICE............ oh, you're the only one there to, two, too?!?!


Jeff C. said:


> We were on a Military Base too  Part of the stage was a C130 with rear door open and whole tail section backed into a hangar for audience.


You have GOT to start sneaking pics to send me!!!!! I promise not to post so you won't get in trouble, but I'd keep them in my "other" secret stash ~~wink~wink~youknowtheone~~


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I LOVE Jeff Dunnom!!!!!!!!!!  I wish I coulda been there to see it with you!!!!!!!! Peanut is tooooo funny!!!!!!!!
> 
> NICE............ oh, you're the only one there to, two, too?!?!
> 
> You have GOT to start sneaking pics to send me!!!!! I promise not to post so you won't get in trouble, but I'd keep them in my "other" secret stash ~~wink~wink~youknowtheone~~


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Mango Boody makes me giggle


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My cow have been mooing about you hdm.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mango Boody makes me giggle



hehe me three


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My cow have been mooing about you hdm.





Keebs said:


> I LOVE Jeff Dunnom!!!!!!!!!!  I wish I coulda been there to see it with you!!!!!!!! Peanut is tooooo funny!!!!!!!!
> 
> NICE............ oh, you're the only one there to, two, too?!?!
> 
> You have GOT to start sneaking pics to send me!!!!! I promise not to post so you won't get in trouble, but I'd keep them in my "other" secret stash ~~wink~wink~youknowtheone~~


Serious. This house is bout as big as my desk. The Grand nieces and nephews gonna LOVE it. I'm da bestest Great Aunt EVA.


hdm03 said:


>



Mooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Friday Morning Youngins, It is nice to be off on Friday.



Mornin, Pops!



Keebs said:


> I LOVE Jeff Dunnom!!!!!!!!!!  I wish I coulda been there to see it with you!!!!!!!! Peanut is tooooo funny!!!!!!!!
> 
> NICE............ oh, you're the only one there to, two, too?!?!
> 
> You have GOT to start sneaking pics to send me!!!!! I promise not to post so you won't get in trouble, but I'd keep them in my "other" secret stash ~~wink~wink~youknowtheone~~



I took some pics.....on someone elses phone. 

Maybe he will email me some.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Friday Morning Youngins, It is nice to be off on Friday.


Howdy Charlie!


mudracing101 said:


> Mango Boody makes me giggle





havin_fun_huntin said:


> hehe me three





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Serious. This house is bout as big as my desk. The Grand nieces and nephews gonna LOVE it. I'm da bestest Great Aunt EVA.


if you'd update your phone you could take a picture & send it to me!


Jeff C. said:


> I took some pics.....on someone elses phone.
> 
> Maybe he will email me some.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

This christmas summer sausage wif cheese and crackers is the bomb.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mooooooooooooooooooooo.





careful Darlin' , he'll be trying to take you to da duck blind ...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> This christmas summer sausage wif cheese and crackers is the bomb.



 snacking on some deer summer sausage as I type!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Howdy Charlie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got chewed out by one guy for takin pics, then another said, "I don't see a problem with it, go ahead."  Saw plenty of people takin pics.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> careful Darlin' , he'll be trying to take you to da duck blind ...



 I retracted my request.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I got chewed out by one guy for takin pics, then another said, "I don't see a problem with it, go ahead."  Saw plenty of people takin pics.



The other day i was at a business trying to take a pic and they were very rude, wanted my phone


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> The other day i was at a business trying to take a pic and they were very rude, wanted my phone



Yep....they are funny when it comes to proprietary rights.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....they are funny when it comes to proprietary rights.



All i wanted was a pic to remember her by...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> This christmas summer sausage wif cheese and crackers is the bomb.


 I want some..............


Jeff C. said:


> I got chewed out by one guy for takin pics, then another said, "I don't see a problem with it, go ahead."  Saw plenty of people takin pics.





mudracing101 said:


> All i wanted was a pic to remember her by...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> All i wanted was a pic to remember her by...


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I retracted my request.



smart feller ...   

don't want yer eyes bugging out like yer avatar ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey.



Hey Jack.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> smart feller ...
> 
> don't want yer eyes bugging out like yer avatar ...



 dats funny


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> smart feller ...
> 
> don't want yer eyes bugging out like yer avatar ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jack.



You mean Jef fa?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You mean Jef fa?



Jeff fa fa,.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff-fa-fa said:


> You mean Jef fa?



   Jeff-fa-fa DunHAM!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeffro said:


> You mean Jef fa?



Or Jeffro.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs aka Mango Boody said:


>



Now thats funny


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2013)

I dont get it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dont get it.



I never do...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

<----------BLT's on HUGE biskits for me and da Jag!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Guys!!!!
Bye guys!!!
Me and Allie are headed out to a dove shoot with Ol'Red! See you tonight!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Hi Guys!!!!
> Bye guys!!!
> Me and Allie are headed out to a dove shoot with Ol'Red! See you tonight!


Hey
 wheres the invites???


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 20, 2013)

rhbammer3 said:


> Hi Guys!!!!
> Bye guys!!!
> Me and Allie are headed out to a dove shoot with Ol'Red! See you tonight!



How far did yall get with my moderator application??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey
> wheres the invites???



I'm with you boom boom.  I like to shoot dubs!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm with you boom boom.  I like to shoot dubs!



I cant chootem.  I just choot at em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Hi Guys!!!!
> Bye guys!!!
> Me and Allie are headed out to a dove shoot with Ol'Red! See you tonight!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

I think quack should invite us all to his "bird field" before they all get to fat to fly..  There should be a bazzilion birds in that field by now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2013)

Cheekuns fed n watered. Eggs collected. Nap....errrr......siesta time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dont get it.



Keep hangin wit Billy n dem, and you will!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dont get it.



I'm totally lost two, to, 2, too


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm totally lost two, to, 2, too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I was only 5 in 1984!
> 
> 
> That makes you feel old, huh?




I graduated high school in '81 . . . 





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think quack should invite us all to his "bird field" before they all get to fat to fly..  There should be a bazzilion birds in that field by now.





Birds done left . . stoopid hawks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I graduated high school in '81 . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

hey look "dr. quack head" is here


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Birds done left . . stoopid hawks.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I graduated high school in '81 . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

My SS is on the way to my office!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


hey, I gratuated in '78!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> My SS is on the way to my office!!!!!!



Keebs got a lunch date


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hey, I gratuated in '78!



Me too, two,to,2 Sista

Fight on you fearless Jaguars.
Fight on you orange and blue
We’ll cheer you down the field
Go Go Go we have faith in you
And when the game is over
We know  somepin somepin sompein
Cause we’re the mighty jaguars
Let’s go out tonight and ……… pose to be fight fight fight
BUT we always said GIVE EM (the H) DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hey, I gratuated in '78!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I graduated high school in '81 . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> hey, I gratuated in '78!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too, two,to,2 Sista
> 
> Fight on you fearless Jaguars.
> Fight on you orange and blue
> ...





Hornet22 said:


>



  No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No No:



They all old Jeff.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No No:





mudracing101 said:


> They all old Jeff.



soo, what year did you 2 fellers graduate


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> soo, what year did you 2 fellers graduate


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>



That aint an answer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No No:


 You don't look or act a bit over the Class of 78.


mudracing101 said:


> They all old Jeff.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> soo, what year did you 2 fellers graduate



I graduated early. Real early. I gotz da smarts ya know. 

Truth........... I was the youngest in my class. Senior trip erybody goin to clubs and I couldn't. I wasn't 18 yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> soo, what year did you 2 fellers graduate



HUH.....I'm glad I ate too, sonny. Thanks.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You don't look or act a bit over the Class of 78.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 i gadeated at 17 too.  Then again it was a Tift Co edumication. So more than likely its really just a thurdd grade level thoo


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i gadeated at 17 too.  Then again it was a Tift Co edumication. So more than likely its really just a thurdd grade level thoo



Got a friend here in Henry Co. that has a son that graduated and is actually functionally illiterate.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You don't look or act a bit over the Class of 78.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They old, not you Mrs. Hawtnet, you're just right


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a friend here in Henry Co. that has a son that graduated and is actually functionally illiterate.



HEY!!! No child left behind.  Its a good thing


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HEY!!! No child left behind.  Its a good thing



He is actually doing well though, has his own transmission shop.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Mango Boody?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Had a 15 yr old from my old neighborhood that would come around and my 2nd grade daughter would read to him.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HEY!!! No child left behind.  Its a good thing



Talking about him or you


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a friend here in Henry Co. that has a son that graduated and is actually functionally illiterate.


Friend on facebook made a post and the spelling was ALL wrong. Someone quoted the post and said, Clarke County Schools? I liked that comment cause I went to Clarke County Schools. 1-12.


mudracing101 said:


> They old, not you Mrs. Hawtnet, you're just right


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Talking about him or you



Boff


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Oops to soon



Just delete 251.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

I neva got left behind, I was always in da lead.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Oops to soon



Say that alot?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Just heard some kind of explosion!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Better go check it out!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just heard some kind of explosion!



hmd03+ lurking around here again?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just heard some kind of explosion!





Jeff C. said:


> Better go check it out!



I'd say.
Let us know what you find.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just delete 251.


No No: They been getting moved all day.


Jeff C. said:


> I neva got left behind, I was always in da lead.





Jeff C. said:


> Better go check it out!



You supposed to run away from explosions


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 20, 2013)

I hope he don't come back with dem eyes poped out ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> I hope he don't come back with dem eyes poped out ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs got a lunch date


it wuz after lunch,,,,,,,,,,,but I'm snackin now!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too, two,to,2 Sista
> Fight on you fearless Jaguars.
> Fight on you orange and blue
> We’ll cheer you down the field
> ...





Hornet22 said:


>


 My peeps!!!


mudracing101 said:


> They all old Jeff.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> soo, what year did you 2 fellers graduate


  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You don't look _*or act *_a bit over the Class of 78.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was NEXT to the youngest!!!!!! I started college at 17, didn't turn 18 until October............... but I still could buy what I wanted and only time I worried about clubs was if we were carded, which was rare back then........


mudracing101 said:


> They old, not you Mrs. Hawtnet, you're just right


 well gee, thank you........................ hey, did you see where I have some Tarbox bacon?!?!? Yep, that's right, I have some of the famous tarbox bacon!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Mudd, I say we meet up at Keebs tonight and let her cook us some of that bacon!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mudd, I say we meet up at Keebs tonight and let her cook us some of that bacon!



Now ya thinkin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2013)

The Dr. is in da houze....hehehehehe


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2013)

Bout time for me to meet Crickett and gets some of her DELISHIOUS eggs.
 Ya'll have a good weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hmd03+ lurking around here again?



Wayyyyy to BIG fo a toot! Well, maybe not a hdm03+ toot.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'd say.
> Let us know what you find.



Never did see nuttin! 





mudracing101 said:


> No No: They been getting moved all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not us white boyz...we run to them. 



Nugefan said:


> I hope he don't come back with dem eyes poped out ...



I did, specially when I seen dat idjit walkin backwards 



Keebs said:


> it wuz after lunch,,,,,,,,,,,but I'm snackin now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grajiated @sebenteen....didn turn 8teen til Nov., drinkin and drivin @ siteen


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Dr. is in da houze....hehehehehe
> 
> View attachment 767027



 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout time for me to meet Crickett and gets some of her DELISHIOUS eggs.
> Ya'll have a good weekend.



Later schweety!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


BOG's wifey hooked me up.
Shhhhhhhhhhhh, don't tell him.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Dr. is in da houze....hehehehehe



So many things to say, so many ways to get banned..

Hey Miguel..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So many things to say, so many ways to get banned..
> 
> Hey Miguel..


Go for it Mary Alice...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BOG's wifey hooked me up.
> Shhhhhhhhhhhh, don't tell him.




I'm signin up fo Obamacare!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go for it Mary Alice...........



So, Doc, how are your QI measures?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm signin up fo Obamacare!


And forfeit all of your assets as recompense to the Government when you finally kick the bucket. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> So, Doc, how are your QI measures?


#1 on the list is to stay as far away from Obamacare as I can.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Dr. is in da houze....hehehehehe
> 
> View attachment 767027


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mudd, I say we meet up at Keebs tonight and let her cook us some of that bacon!





mudracing101 said:


> Now ya thinkin.


Hmmmppphhhhfffff............... know the combination to the lock yet? either of you? huh? I dinn'it think so................


Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Dr. is in da houze....hehehehehe
> 
> View attachment 767027


ooohhh new "uniform" sexxxxyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Irishhhhhh coffeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hmmmppphhhhfffff............... know the combination to the lock yet? either of you? huh? I dinn'it think so................
> 
> ooohhh new "uniform" sexxxxyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!



Soo, is that a no?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

where errbody go???


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where errbody go???



I'm here boom boom.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where errbody go???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Soo, is that a no?


dats right............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> where errbody go???


I back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

just for giggles.. what day/days is everyone off next week??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dats right............
> 
> I back





 welcome back.. bet you was busy eatin jerky


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

that doesn't make me giggle


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

im such and idjit.. I just realized nitram4891  was martin 1984 backwards..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey boom boom....


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

duh


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> just for giggles.. what day/days is everyone off next week??


 a couple half days or so then off eight straight dayzzzzzz!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> welcome back.. bet you was busy eatin jerky


I was but had to quit or there wouldn't be any left for later!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> im such and idjit.. I just realized nitram4891  was martin 1984 backwards..


great, now they're gonna ban him again, he had snuck back in, was under cover like that for years!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im such and idjit.. I just realized nitram4891  was martin 1984 backwards..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey boom boom....



DATS MY JAM right durr


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im such and idjit.. I just realized nitram4891  was martin 1984 backwards..



Been fun Martin, enjoyed nitram's posts all these years


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> that doesn't make me giggle





hdm03 said:


> duh



hope this cheers you up lil fella


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>





Hornet22 said:


> Been fun Martin, enjoyed nitram's posts all these years


 I know, right...................


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

58 mo minz


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know, right...................



I've made a few mistakes but I'm still on my first life.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Anyone else get the feeling nitram/martin is LARPing alone?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> just for giggles.. what day/days is everyone off next week??


1/2 day Tuesday, off Wed. , th, fr, sat, sun,


Hornet22 said:


> Been fun Martin, enjoyed nitram's posts all these years





Nitram4891 said:


>


Ninjy



hdm03 said:


> 58 mo minz



55 mo minutz


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I've made a few mistakes but I'm still on my first life.


you coulda helped me string him along a little bit longer!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone else get the feeling nitram/martin is LARPing alone?


Say whut?????


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

fidy mo


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

hfh is drankin and a postin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you coulda helped me string him along a little bit longer!
> 
> Say whut?????



2 months ago I would ahve been  like "oh no im sorry"  now  Im not that nieve anymore...


LARPing... Live Action Role Playing... its for the super nerds in big citys


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> hfh is drankin and a postin



I thought that was the norm... 

48 mo minets


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> 55 mo minutz


 can ya be ready earlier?  I'm gonna pull a swoofy and leave when the boys come in to clock out!! About 15 mo minutes!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> can ya be ready earlier?  I'm gonna pull a swoofy and leave when the boys come in to clock out!! About 15 mo minutes!!!!



I dont know, let me lock up just in case, be right back.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

HFH likes LARPing


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LARPing... Live Action Role Playing... its for the super nerds in big citys



I thought thats what ya did with ya ole lady


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> HFH likes LARPing



only cause you invited me that 1 time.  We had fun didnt we hdm03+


----------



## Crickett (Dec 20, 2013)

I got me some deer jerky!!! Thank you Mr & Mrs Hornet!!!




Keebs said:


> hey, I gratuated in '78!



 I was only laughin at Quack!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I thought thats what ya did with ya ole lady


I should have read this..


havin_fun_huntin said:


> only cause you invited me that 1 time.  We had fun didnt we hdm03+



before posting this


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> only cause you invited me that 1 time.  We had fun didnt we hdm03+



I thought that was Twerkin, now i'm really confused


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I should have read this..
> 
> 
> before posting this


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont know, let me lock up just in case, be right back.


I got an extra bag of ice for your troubles!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Mud, you wanna go larping with us?  all the most awesome people are doing it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I was only laughin at Quack!


well, now you can laugh harder at me & the Hawnetts......  'cause we're older'n Quack.......


mudracing101 said:


> I thought that was Twerkin, now i'm really confused


it's ok honey, I'll explain it all to ya on the way to the farm....... get ready, I'm locking up now!
Bye Ya'll!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well, now you can laugh harder at me & the Hawnetts......  'cause we're older'n Quack.......
> 
> it's ok honey, I'll explain it all to ya on the way to the farm....... get ready, I'm locking up now!
> Bye Ya'll!!!!!!!!!!



Later Keebs....save me some!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 20, 2013)

You go LARPing tomorrow HFH+, I'm going to go work on my duck necklace some more.  

Have a good weekend folks!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

dear lord i need a shower........HFH makes me feel so dirty


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> You go LARPing tomorrow HFH+, I'm going to go work on my duck necklace some more.
> 
> Have a good weekend folks!



Have good one 1984!



hdm03 said:


> dear lord i need a shower........HFH makes me feel so dirty



Rub-a-dub-dub!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, you wanna go larping with us?  all the most awesome people are doing it!!!


mmmm no.



Nitram4891 said:


> You go LARPing tomorrow HFH+, I'm going to go work on my duck necklace some more.
> 
> Have a good weekend folks!


Later Martin


hdm03 said:


> dear lord i need a shower........HFH makes me feel so dirty


A shower and your pic in the random pic thread just made me throw up in my mouth a lil.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

that's hurtful mud


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2013)

not heading to the random picture thread if it is earping.  

Work is in the rear view for a day or two.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> that's hurtful mud



I apologize scooter.


Later y'all , its 5


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

apology accepted


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

these buncha anti-larpers dont know what they are missing!!  hdm03+ we will larp and have a blast!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2013)

and we'll throw in some twerkin'


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

YEAH!!! we will call it twarping!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

In the words of Mrs H.  we are going to get rich "tadeff"  with our new idea


----------



## Crickett (Dec 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Dr. is in da houze....hehehehehe
> 
> View attachment 767027


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

crickett, you wanna go twarping with me and hdm03+ this weekend?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 20, 2013)

Everyone, have a good ans safe weekend!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Everyone, have a good ans safe weekend!



hope it is relaxing and productive too, to, teaux, tu


----------



## Crickett (Dec 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> crickett, you wanna go twarping with me and hdm03+ this weekend?



No No:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No No:



Not even intrigued?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2013)

Evening!
Had a good time on the dove shoot( killed 9) BUT I do believe that was the most disgusting field I've ever been on. The farmers were harrowing the fields AND spreading chicken manure. It was some kind of bad smelling out there.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 20, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not even intrigued?



Ummmm….No!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening!
> Had a good time on the dove shoot( killed 9) BUT I do believe that was the most disgusting field I've ever been on. The farmers were harrowing the fields AND spreading chicken manure. It was some kind of bad smelling out there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2013)

I see crumbs on the floor. Somebody has Samoas in here. I can sense em...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2013)

What?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I see crumbs on the floor. Somebody has Samoas in here. I can sense em...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh Miss Crickett...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh Miss Crickett...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I see crumbs on the floor. Somebody has Samoas in here. I can sense em...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2013)

I just had the SWEETEST surprise.......... my grandbaby came to see me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Yes, I got some pics but that'll have to wait........ this was the first visit to my house since he was born over nine months ago........I got enough shuggars to last me......... ok, a few days, at least until Christmas Eve.............


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2013)

Merry Christmas Keebs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



What is this yellow and black umbrella thing I see?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2013)

Just drove almost 30 minutes to a dove shoot that had been postponed till the afternoon and SOMEBODY forgot to call me. I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 21, 2013)

Mornin erey buddy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just drove almost 30 minutes to a dove shoot that had been postponed till the afternoon and SOMEBODY forgot to call me. I'm going back to bed.



Oh man. 



Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy.



Mornin W2H.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2013)

Mornin W2H & chief
Sitting here waiting for a deer wanting to be supper


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just drove almost 30 minutes to a dove shoot that had been postponed till the afternoon and SOMEBODY forgot to call me. I'm going back to bed.


That stinks fo sho.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mornin W2H & chief
> Sitting here waiting for a deer wanting to be supper



Good hunting gobble....good mornin to bust one!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mornin W2H & chief
> Sitting here waiting for a deer wanting to be supper


You got the peanut butter jug set out?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 21, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mornin W2H & chief
> Sitting here waiting for a deer wanting to be supper



Good luck. I was going to do the same but we already got rain in west Ga.


----------



## slip (Dec 21, 2013)

Finally got a promo at work. Should get a tiny raise, too.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 21, 2013)

slip said:


> Finally got a promo at work. Should get a tiny raise, too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

slip said:


> Finally got a promo at work. Should get a tiny raise, too.


Obama will appreciate you for doing that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2013)

slip said:


> Finally got a promo at work. Should get a tiny raise, too.



Hope you get to keep most of it after taxes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2013)

slip said:


> Finally got a promo at work. Should get a tiny raise, too.





Loan me a dolla?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

BAD NEWS FOR THE WOW's .

PBradley is popping the question today, taking himself OFF of the market......................................................again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BAD NEWS FOR THE WOW's .
> 
> PBradley is popping the question today, taking himself OFF of the market......................................................again.



 They are going to be devastated!


I wish him well.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BAD NEWS FOR THE WOW's .
> 
> PBradley is popping the question today, taking himself OFF of the market......................................................again.



Must be somepin in da air. My son is putting a ring on it too,two,to,2.
AND I love that girl tadeaf. H22 done spoiled her ROTTEN.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Must be somepin in da air. My son is putting a ring on it too,two,to,2.
> AND I love that girl tadeaf. H22 done spoiled her ROTTEN.


Personally I think it is an ill conceived plan to ask any woman to get married around any day that will already require a gift. Any idjit man that thinks he will be able to get by with only buying one gift to cover both occasions simply hasn't been paying attention.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Personally I think it is an ill conceived plan to ask any woman to get married around any day that will already require a gift. Any idjit man that thinks he will be able to get by with only buying one gift to cover both occasions simply hasn't been paying attention.



   Good God Almighty! You just reminded me that MizT's birfday is tomorrow. 

OH yeah, Thanks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good God Almighty! You just reminded me that MizT's birfday is tomorrow.
> 
> OH yeah, Thanks!




Tell MizT happy Birfday from the Dr.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Personally I think it is an ill conceived plan to ask any woman to get married around any day that will already require a gift. Any idjit man that thinks he will be able to get by with only buying one gift to cover both occasions simply hasn't been paying attention.



Baaaaah humberger mr grinch-o-lisious


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell MizT happy Birfday from the Dr.



Will do, el doctor!


----------



## CMA (Dec 21, 2013)

I'd like to wish all my fine Woody's Drivla's a very Merry Christmas! Hope everyone has a fine holiday season.  

Hope everyone cooks and eats lots of BBQ!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I just had the SWEETEST surprise.......... my grandbaby came to see me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Yes, I got some pics but that'll have to wait........ this was the first visit to my house since he was born over nine months ago........I got enough shuggars to last me......... ok, a few days, at least until Christmas Eve.............


bet you cant wipe the smile off keebs face 


rhbama3 said:


> Just drove almost 30 minutes to a dove shoot that had been postponed till the afternoon and SOMEBODY forgot to call me. I'm going back to bed.


thats a great way to start the weekend.  hope it gets better



slip said:


> Finally got a promo at work. Should get a tiny raise, too.


grats 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Personally I think it is an ill conceived plan to ask any woman to get married around any day that will already require a gift. Any idjit man that thinks he will be able to get by with only buying one gift to cover both occasions simply hasn't been paying attention.



worked pretty well for four fore 4 me.  2 birds 1 stone


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2013)

Did ya'll miss me?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> worked pretty well for four fore 4 me.  2 birds 1 stone


Let her blonde head read my comment and see how well that works out for you moving forward. 


blood on the ground said:


> Did ya'll miss me?


Mornin sunshine.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let her blonde head read my comment and see how well that works out for you moving forward.
> 
> Mornin sunshine.



What's up Doc

I'm about to start my Christmas shopping


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2013)

CMA said:


> I'd like to wish all my fine Woody's Drivla's a very Merry Christmas! Hope everyone has a fine holiday season.
> 
> Hope everyone cooks and eats lots of BBQ!



Finger food here this evenin.....lots of it!  Merry Christmas, neighbor!   



havin_fun_huntin said:


> bet you cant wipe the smile off keebs face
> thats a great way to start the weekend.  hope it gets better
> 
> 
> ...



Snooby! 



blood on the ground said:


> Did ya'll miss me?



I always doo!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 21, 2013)

Serious question: How does a person go about getting a actual paper type picture nowadays? I've got a pic on my phone and need a 5x8 of it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Serious question: How does a person go about getting a actual paper type picture nowadays? I've got a pic on my phone and need a 5x8 of it.


If it's a smart phone with email capabilities you can email the pic as an attachment to yourself, then print it out from your computer. You can also get the free app, drop box, save the pic to drop box. Download the same free app on your computer, and pics you save to drop box on your phone will automatically appear on your drop box file in your computer for use.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Serious question: How does a person go about getting a actual paper type picture nowadays? I've got a pic on my phone and need a 5x8 of it.



Hmmmm..... send it to your email, then download to your computer- downloads/pictures, then print.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2013)

2 for the price of one. T.P. got a deal!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 21, 2013)

Ain't got a printer at home. I need a 5x8 color glossy photo like they had at Alice's Restaurant.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 21, 2013)

Can I walk in Walmart and get it or do I need it on a card?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 21, 2013)

Dang why did they quit making Polaroids.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Can I walk in Walmart and get it or do I need it on a card?


Set up an account with Wal-Marts photo center, download the photo, it'll tell you when you can pick it up. 

http://photos2.walmart.com/walmart/storepage/storePageId=Prints


----------



## T.P. (Dec 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Set up an account with Wal-Marts photo center, download the photo, it'll tell you when you can pick it up.
> 
> http://photos2.walmart.com/walmart/storepage/storePageId=Prints



Cool! Thanks, Dr. Cervantes!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Cool! Thanks, Dr. Cervantes!


Take two aspirin and call me in the morning. 
Or one Rufie and call me in an hour..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm not sure, T.P.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2013)

I wonder what all the hustle is about in the stores? I'm just easin along an most folks seem upset/ mad and in a hurry! I found a great deal on a trick or treat bag just now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I wonder what all the hustle is about in the stores? I'm just easin along an most folks seem upset/ mad and in a hurry! I found a great deal on a trick or treat bag just now!



They better watch out, and they better not shout...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 21, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I see crumbs on the floor. Somebody has Samoas in here. I can sense em...




I tell you...that Nics has got a nose just like a bloodhound!!!  



Keebs said:


> I just had the SWEETEST surprise.......... my grandbaby came to see me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Yes, I got some pics but that'll have to wait........ this was the first visit to my house since he was born over nine months ago........I got enough shuggars to last me......... ok, a few days, at least until Christmas Eve.............




I think that you have already gotten your Christmas present then.  Gonna be hard to wipe that smile off of your face for sure.





slip said:


> Finally got a promo at work. Should get a tiny raise, too.



Slip, congrats on the Promo.  Just remember that it might sound "tiny" but every little bit helps.




Miguel Cervantes said:


> BAD NEWS FOR THE WOW's .
> 
> PBradley is popping the question today, taking himself OFF of the market......................................................again.




All this time, I thought that he was already married to three different women and that he used the rotation method (or something similar).  





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Must be somepin in da air. My son is putting a ring on it too,two,to,2.
> AND I love that girl tadeaf. H22 done spoiled her ROTTEN.



I hope that your son is popping the question BUT for a June wedding though.  It is always better to get married during the summer warmer months.  OH, and it really does help when you love the intended daughter-in-law or son-in-law to be.  That is half the battle.  I was very fortunate in my case as every one involved in our marriage got along really great together.  I couldn't have asked for a better wife either.   





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Personally I think it is an ill conceived plan to ask any woman to get married around any day that will already require a gift. Any idjit man that thinks he will be able to get by with only buying one gift to cover both occasions simply hasn't been paying attention.



Hugh, I agree with you.  Under NO circumstances should anybody in their right mind agree to get married between September and January because there are football games and hunting seasons during this time that take precedent over these types of things.  And NEVER get married at Christmas time either.  Also, plan all of your children's births during the summer months as well.  Kid's birthday parties are much better in the warmer months anyway.  Just remember that one way or another, you are going to have to give your spouse multiple gifts so you might as well be able to enjoy your man-cave activities as much as possible.   



Jeff C. said:


> Good God Almighty! You just reminded me that MizT's birfday is tomorrow.
> 
> OH yeah, Thanks!



Chief, I hope that you put payment in the mail today to MC since he might have saved your derriere in this case.  

Hope all of you have a great day today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, I hope that you put payment in the mail today to MC since he might have saved your derriere in this case.
> 
> Hope all of you have a great day today.



I think it is covered under pre-existing condition.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BAD NEWS FOR THE WOW's .
> 
> PBradley is popping the question today, taking himself OFF of the market......................................................again.



And she said yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> And she said yes!!!!!!!!!


Yep, it's o'fishul. The boy is off da market.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 21, 2013)

Came thru Chic Fila drive thru and the guy at the window said the lady in front of you bought your meal. He said the last 40 cars had bought the car behind them their lunch. I thought it was cool, especially when the car behind me was cheaper than mine!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Came thru Chic Fila drive thru and the guy at the window said the lady in front of you bought your meal. He said the last 40 cars had bought the car behind them their lunch. I thought it was cool, especially when the car behind me was cheaper than mine!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Came thru Chic Fila drive thru and the guy at the window said the lady in front of you bought your meal. He said the last 40 cars had bought the car behind them their lunch. I thought it was cool, especially when the car behind me was cheaper than mine!



Dat is bad to da bone! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2013)

Chillaxin!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2013)

Stroms headed my way. Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Stroms headed my way. Afternoon youngins.



Heard some rumblin wayyy off earlier, aft Pops.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Stroms headed my way. Afternoon youngins.


I hope they're not real bad "Stroms".......


----------



## T.P. (Dec 21, 2013)

Hope you don't get no high rinds and no rightning, KD.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Chillaxin!


Me tooooo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> just for giggles.. what day/days is everyone off next week??






My weekend to work, off Mon  and Tues, back at Wed, Thurs and Friday nights.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My weekend to work, off Mon  and Tues, back at Wed, Thurs and Friday nights.


So what time do me and the boy need to be there on Monday?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So what time do me and the boy need to be there on Monday?





We can "attempt" a dove/squirrel shoot ???  I know the squirrels are here, dove will be scarce.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We can "attempt" a dove/squirrel shoot ???  I know the squirrels are here, dove will be scarce.


I was just razzin you. It'll be rainin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was just razzin you. It'll be rainin.





Ya'll need to hook up with Hankus and come down for some squirrel killin ???????


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2013)

I survived Christmas shopping 2013! Dats right another year of last minute shopping gone good! Put that in your pipe and smoke it black Friday shoppers!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I survived Christmas shopping 2013! Dats right another year of last minute shopping gone good! Put that in your pipe and smoke it black Friday shoppers!


Last minute? It ain't even Christmas Eve yet.............Rookie...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey Y'all…….

I just got a 2 year old Keurig give to me fo fweeeee  Ain't a thang wrong with it either. My friend just wanted a new one so she gave me her "old" one.  




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Must be somepin in da air. My son is putting a ring on it too,two,to,2.
> AND I love that girl tadeaf. H22 done spoiled her ROTTEN.








Miguel Cervantes said:


> Personally I think it is an ill conceived plan to ask any woman to get married around any day that will already require a gift. Any idjit man that thinks he will be able to get by with only buying one gift to cover both occasions simply hasn't been paying attention.



 



Jeff C. said:


> Good God Almighty! You just reminded me that MizT's birfday is tomorrow.
> 
> OH yeah, Thanks!





Happy Birthday MizT  




T.P. said:


> Came thru Chic Fila drive thru and the guy at the window said the lady in front of you bought your meal. He said the last 40 cars had bought the car behind them their lunch. I thought it was cool, especially when the car behind me was cheaper than mine!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Last minute? It ain't even Christmas Eve yet.............Rookie...



What? I did moochO BwayneO


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey Y'all…….
> 
> I just got a 2 year old Keurig give to me fo fweeeee  Ain't a thang wrong with it either. My friend just wanted a new one so she gave me her "old" one.


Awesome, now instead of your home brew coffee costing you .50 cents for 12 cups it'll cost you $1.50 for one cup.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I survived Christmas shopping 2013! Dats right another year of last minute shopping gone good! Put that in your pipe and smoke it black Friday shoppers!



Last minute?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Last minute? It ain't even Christmas Eve yet.............Rookie...



What he said!  I think I'm starting tomorrow.  I did order a couple things ... they'll be ready for pickup at lunchtime TUESDAY!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awesome, now instead of your home brew coffee costing you .50 cents for 12 cups it'll cost you $1.50 for one cup.



But he missed the mark on this one!  I LOVE my kuerig.  I'm not throwing out half a pot of coffee every morning, I just fix what I'm gonna drink ... and it's ALWAYS ready.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Last minute?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I wanna do that, I swing by Dunkin Donuts........
Plus, do the math. Throwing out half a pot costs .25 cents, max if even that. The single cup brew is $1.50 every time, period.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When I wanna do that, I swing by Dunkin Donuts........
> Plus, do the math. Throwing out half a pot costs .25 cents, max if even that. The single cup brew is $1.50 every time, period.



Negative ghost rider ...  one of my favorites  $0.61 each and I'm an Amazon prime member so it shows up on my doorstep in two days with no shipping!  Plus ... you've seen the town I live in, there ain't a Dunkin Doughnuts within 60 miles of me!  

***Edit ***  I do usually have two cups on my way out each morning so ~$36 a month.  I guess those commercials are right ... I COULD feed a starving child in a third world country for the price of a cup of coffee.   But I really LIKE coffee!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Negative ghost rider ...  one of my favorites  $0.61 each and I'm an Amazon prime member so it shows up on my doorstep in two days with no shipping!  Plus ... you've seen the town I live in, there ain't a Dunkin Doughnuts within 60 miles of me!


I'm an Amazon/Prime/Smile member, nananananaaaana... Seriously, check out Amazon Smile.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm an Amazon/Prime/Smile member, nananananaaaana... Seriously, check out Amazon Smile.



That's pretty cool .... now I wonder in all the 500 emails they send me every week why they never thought to mention that!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> That's pretty cool .... now I wonder in all the 500 emails they send me every week they never thought to mention that!


I found out about it via FB. You would think they would mention it in emails, but I've never seen it.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2013)

How bad are me stroms gonna be Hugh?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awesome, now instead of your home brew coffee costing you .50 cents for 12 cups it'll cost you $1.50 for one cup.



She also gave me one of them little cups that I can use any kinda coffee in PLUS she gave me a buncha different kinds of coffees to get me started. 



Tag-a-long said:


> But he missed the mark on this one!  I LOVE my kuerig.  I'm not throwing out half a pot of coffee every morning, I just fix what I'm gonna drink ... and it's ALWAYS ready.



I'm so excited about it. I am the only one that drinks the coffee so I like only making one cup. That's usually all I drink for the day. 



Tag-a-long said:


> Negative ghost rider ...  one of my favorites  $0.61 each and I'm an Amazon prime member so it shows up on my doorstep in two days with no shipping!  Plus ... you've seen the town I live in, there ain't a Dunkin Doughnuts within 60 miles of me!
> 
> ***Edit ***  I do usually have two cups on my way out each morning so ~$36 a month.  I guess those commercials are right ... I COULD feed a starving child in a third world country for the price of a cup of coffee.   But I really LIKE coffee!







Tag-a-long said:


> That's pretty cool .... now I wonder in all the 500 emails they send me every week why they never thought to mention that!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I found out about it via FB. You would think they would mention it in emails, but I've never seen it.


I have never heard of it either. Gonna have to go check that out!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2013)

High winds on a dove shoot equal a looong walk to pick up a dead bird. Them suckers had the afterburners on high. I was using an improved cylinder choke but really needed a full. I picked up 10 but it took almost two boxes of shells.
Gonna be a sushi kinda night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How bad are me stroms gonna be Hugh?


Pretty bad late tonight in your area. You might hear the sirens goin off (if you've got em) for spinny things..


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> High winds on a dove shoot equal a looong walk to pick up a dead bird. Them suckers had the afterburners on high. I was using an improved cylinder choke but really needed a full. I picked up 10 but it took almost two boxes of shells.
> Gonna be a sushi kinda night.



Too bad you don't know somebody with a good dog!  

Oh and you're a day late and a dollar short ... sushi night was last night!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Too bad you don't know somebody with a good dog!
> 
> Oh and you're a day late and a dollar short ... sushi night was last night!



I've thoroughly enjoyed watching some of the other guys that had dogs on the last two shoots. A couple were training puppies, but one guy had a black lab that was an absolute joy to watch. Didn't take him 20 seconds to find a bird no matter what jungle he fell in. 
 I lost 3 today that fell behind brier beds into short pines and sage. Just too difficult to watch my step and keep an eye on where they fell.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 21, 2013)

beer, likker, repeat



now to scrounge supper


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2013)

Lawn chair, beer cooler, metal pole.... I'm good!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 21, 2013)

It was a fishing day, 3 limits of fat trout in 2 1/2hrs.
Already sampled a few fried.

Birds fly better when it's cooler.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> It was a fishing day, 3 limits of fat trout in 2 1/2hrs.
> Already sampled a few fried.
> 
> Birds fly better when it's cooler.



Not gonna argue with you there. It was 80 degree;s today and we had two large droves that came in all at once and then there might be 20 minutes before a single bird would filter in. I had a guy in the field 50 yards from me and had to let a lot of low birds go.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 21, 2013)

They have to feed more in the cold.
We had a family shoot after Thanksgiving. Pulled everybody out the field and left them flying after everyone had limits.
Cool day and hot barrels!!!

It's fun anytime the birds are flying.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Lawn chair, beer cooler, metal pole.... I'm good!


Boat anchor and rope? Just sayin.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boat anchor and rope? Just sayin.



Powder lime and a shovel.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Powder lime and a shovel.


That too. HEY KYDAWG, if'n you got a basement, you might be wantin to get kind of comfy in it for a while. It's fixin to get nassssssssssssssty in that part of town.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2013)

Sounds like somebody needs to wake up Pops!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2013)

We got in the basement, found some stuff I had forgot about from years ago. I am hongry.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2013)

it's gettin kind of hairy out there buoys n gulls.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2013)

Ain't nuttin happenin here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2013)

Late December, 2 AM, a little windy and it is warmer outside than in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Late December, 2 AM, a little windy and it is warmer outside than in.





Hot inside the control room, can't find the reset button on the AC..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hot inside the control room, can't find the reset button on the AC..



Glad it is not July.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad it is not July.





Me and you both.  Control room is full of electric panels, frequency drives and 2 PC's, they put out a BUNCH of heat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2013)

67 here and the rain and mess is on it's way, just in time for the wifey to have to drive home from work in it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 67 here and the rain and mess is on it's way, just in time for the wifey to have to drive home from work in it.



Looks real wet but seems to have lost some of the punch it had coming through Ms, Tn, and Ky.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm guessing it's gonna be a mess when I get back to work tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Looks real wet but seems to have lost some of the punch it had coming through Ms, Tn, and Ky.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm guessing it's gonna be a mess when I get back to work tonight.


Yyyyep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yyyyep



Does the M. D.  stand for messican driveler ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does the M. D.  stand for messican driveler ?


Mildly Delusional (it's a Don Quixote thingy) 
Or on the positive side, Missing Dulcenea.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning kids, I'm cookin up some eggs and bacon!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids, I'm cookin up some eggs and bacon!



Have a cup to wash it down.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 22, 2013)

Good Morning drivelers.. I have been lazy since yesterday morning and haven't gotten anything accomplished this weekend.  Slept late again this morning and I am already wondering what I might eat for lunch today.  

Yep, so far, this weekend has been about as boring as sitting around watching metal rusting or maybe paint drying.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2013)

Moanin.....one Christmas party in the books. Haven't had any rain to speak of, but the wind is whippin somewhat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2013)

Just had a gully washer here.

Was sposed to take MizT to a movie and dinner for birfday tonight, but she came down with a migraine and nausea last night during Christmas party and still has it today somewhat.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning Youngins, I tried tp sleep in this morning,but the wife kept waking me up with that chain saw. She is trying clean up the yard after that storm that came through last night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins, I tried tp sleep in this morning,but the wife kept waking me up with that chain saw. She is trying clean up the yard after that storm that came through last night.



Tell that idjit woman to do her chores during the week and let you sleep on the weekend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins, I tried tp sleep in this morning,but the wife kept waking me up with that chain saw. She is trying clean up the yard after that storm that came through last night.



Don't make me come up there, Pops.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2013)

You cant tell a woman nothing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You cant tell a woman nothing.



Well, you can tell'em, but.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2013)

Wonder what all da drivlas are doing today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder what all da drivlas are doing today?



sitting in the kitchen and watching it rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sitting in the kitchen and watching it rain.



Don't go givin me any ideas!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2013)

Just geared up and went for about a 3 mile walk . ... Made the kids go with me! We seen one deer and some turkey! Even in the rain there just ain't nothin' like the outdoors!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Just geared up and went for about a 3 mile walk . ... Made the kids go with me! We seen one deer and some turkey! Even in the rain there just ain't nothin' like the outdoors!



10-4, thought about puttin on my rain gear and plinkin a few tree rats...seem to be stayin on the ground purty good today around here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2013)

Good day for a nap...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good day for a nap...........



It tis, but I slept like a baby last night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It tis, but I slept like a baby last night.


Baby what?...


----------



## T.P. (Dec 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder what all da drivlas are doing today?



Thinking about walking to the window and looking out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2013)

80 degree's, sunny, and wishing I had gone hunting today. Not sure if we are gonna get any rain before dark down here in sowega.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, thought about puttin on my rain gear and plinkin a few tree rats...seem to be stayin on the ground purty good today around here.



I would do the same but I got to go to the stinkin family Christmas get together in about an hour. I'd rather sand paper a wild cats hind end than sit in a room with my sister in law. Attitude like Scarlet and a figure like a sasquatch .......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I would do the same but I got to go to the stinkin family Christmas get together in about an hour. I'd rather sand paper a wild cats hind end than sit in a room with my sister in law. Attitude like Scarlet and a figure like a sasquatch .......


How's her superior complexion?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2013)

Bamma ease on up my way and you will see more rain than you could ever need!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Baby what?...



 

Gonna think about that for a minit er two. 



T.P. said:


> Thinking about walking to the window and looking out.



Let me know what it looks like up there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 80 degree's, sunny, and wishing I had gone hunting today. Not sure if we are gonna get any rain before dark down here in sowega.





blood on the ground said:


> Bamma ease on up my way and you will see more rain than you could ever need!



I thought it was rainin *everywhere* today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Bamma ease on up my way and you will see more rain than you could ever need!



no thanks. 
I was thinking it would have been a good morning to try and whack a few more birdies before they turn the field over.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Let me know what it looks like up there.



Liquified.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I went ahead and picked one up. I figure it will come in handy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Thanks for the advice, I went ahead and picked one up. I figure it will come in handy.



You're welcome, T.P.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2013)

Headed to the gathering, anyone got a pain pill?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Headed to the gathering, anyone got a pain pill?



Plum out! Make da wife drive and get inebriated, maybe they won't want you to come back.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Plum out! Make da wife drive and get inebriated, maybe they won't want you to come back.



Live from the family gathering..... Someone send me some alkeyhall! 
I got my eye on their fluffy cat ..... It most likely will be a target before I leave


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from the family gathering..... Someone send me some alkeyhall!
> I got my eye on their fluffy cat ..... It most likely will be a target before I leave


What's wrong with being fluffy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from the family gathering..... Someone send me some alkeyhall!
> I got my eye on their fluffy cat ..... It most likely will be a target before I leave



Do it, bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2013)

12 hrs of slip and slide coming up !!!


----------



## Sirduke (Dec 22, 2013)

Evening y'all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 12 hrs of slip and slide coming up !!!


You tryin to become Nekkid Slip n Slide kang now? 


Sirduke said:


> Evening y'all


Howdy LLBFAM.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You tryin to become Nekkid Slip n Slide kang now?
> 
> Howdy LLBFAM.....





Hmmmmmmmmmm . . .



Red clay + kaolin = Wheeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 22, 2013)

Kaolin jelly?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 12 hrs of slip and slide coming up !!!



I could get into some o dat!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2013)

I survived but the cat is MIA ....lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I survived but the cat is MIA ....lol



Cats are sneaky critters......they can just quietly disappear.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I survived but the cat is MIA ....lol


Hater


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hater



No hater....exterminator!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No hater....exterminator!


I'll be back............. X-Terminator.......


----------



## Sirduke (Dec 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Cats are sneaky critters......they can just quietly disappear.



Yep, the sight of a 17 HMR can make them head for the hills... Shame they ain't able to run fast enough... Just saying


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm thinking now that IF we get any rain at all here, it wont last 20 minutes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2013)

Carrying one of my adopted nephews (special forces on leave) and his HAWT wife hog hunting tomorrow if weather allows.


----------



## Sirduke (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks Quack, and thank him for his service.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Carrying one of my adopted nephews (special forces on leave) and his HAWT wife hog hunting tomorrow if weather allows.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn.


Good evening Mr. Charlie..........Did your wife get the yard cleaned up from the storms last night??

If you had her trained right she would have waited till you went hunting before she cranked up the chainsaw!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Mr. Charlie..........Did your wife get the yard cleaned up from the storms last night??
> 
> If you had her trained right she would have waited till you went hunting before she cranked up the chainsaw!!



She finally finished it, got to teach her how to sharpen a chainsaw blade though.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> She finally finished it, got to teach her how to sharpen a chainsaw blade though.


Give her time!!........With time anybody that runs a chainsaw will realize that when the blade touches the ground..........The work will get harder!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2013)

Less than 5 hrs to go !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2013)

still raining.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2013)

Off and on here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2013)

On here with big droplets.  

guess I will bake this morning as    is out


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yep, the "ark" appears to be tied up to my mailbox since around midnight.  I just had to swim along with floating my trashcan out the street for pick-up later today.  It looks like most things are floating around up and down the street.

I've got to take my truck in for a check-up at 7AM this morning and hopefully will get that done early so I can get everything else taken care of before I jump on the "big bird" and head to Texas early tomorrow morning.  I even bought a special big red bow to tie around my Texas girlfriend's Christmas present too. 

Gobblin, I will take a cup or to, too, two of your fresh brewed coffee this morning in hopes of getting these sleep monsters out of my eyes.  Sure hope all of this wet stuff moves out of here soon.

Ya'll have a good day today and pass it on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

3.85" since it all started here. My dogs are depressed, they want to spend some time outside smelling familiar smells, not a cleanly washed lawn.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 3.85" since it all started here. My dogs are depressed, they want to spend some time outside smelling familiar smells, not a cleanly washed lawn.



I will untie the canoe and paddle out to the rain gauge shortly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2013)

Sirduke said:


> Thanks Quack, and thank him for his service.





Will do Sirduke !!!


Crazy joker just text me and wanted to know what time we were going today !!!  He may be rough and tough and torrential rain not bother him, ain't noway I'm going in this mess !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do Sirduke !!!
> 
> 
> Crazy joker just text me and wanted to know what time we were going today !!!  He may be rough and tough and torrential rain not bother him, ain't noway I'm going in this mess !!


Sissy. You want me to load up my Sako and come down and take him lookin for piggies?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do Sirduke !!!
> 
> 
> Crazy joker just text me and wanted to know what time we were going today !!!  He may be rough and tough and torrential rain not bother him, ain't noway I'm going in this mess !!



do be a


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sissy. You want me to load up my Sako and come down and take him lookin for piggies?





Have at it !!!  He wants to shoot my AR, would love to find a drove of hogs and turn him loose !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have at it !!!  He wants to shoot my AR, would love to find a drove of hogs and turn him loose !!


Surely he has cooler toys than your piddly little AR to play with.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 23, 2013)

Still raining in 30521.


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2013)

Got wrote up at work today (First time ever being wrote up at any job) for missing 7 days in 7 months. We're only allowed 3 days in 6 months, apparently.

Maybe its just me, but is once a month really that bad? They don't take doctors notes, so the only way a call out is "okay" by them is if you go to the ER and they admit you to the hospital.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good morning, its Christmas Eve Eve


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

slip said:


> Got wrote up at work today (First time ever being wrote up at any job) for missing 7 days in 7 months. We're only allowed 3 days in 6 months, apparently.
> 
> Maybe its just me, but is once a month really that bad? They don't take doctors notes, so the only way a call out is "okay" by them is if you go to the ER and they admit you to the hospital.


It ain't highschool no more Slid. They run a bidness that is dependent on everyone doing their part every day. That's seven times you weren't there to do your part.


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It ain't highschool no more Slid. They run a bidness that is dependent on everyone doing their part every day. That's seven times you weren't there to do your part.



Yeah... Whats sad was only one of those was just for fun.  5 days I was legit sick and 1 night I spent driving all around trying to find my friend who dropped off the face of the earth with a bad dude. I would have lost my job happily for that though, couldn't work all night not knowing what was happening to her. and after that 32 hour day I couldn't do 8 more throwing bags of dog food.

Oh well. Its just wally world...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

slip said:


> Yeah... Whats sad was only one of those was just for fun.  5 days I was legit sick and 1 night I spent driving all around trying to find my friend who dropped off the face of the earth with a bad dude. I would have lost my job happily for that though, couldn't work all night not knowing what was happening to her. and after that 32 hour day I couldn't do 8 more throwing bags of dog food.
> 
> Oh well. Its just wally world...


Jobs, regardless of how trivial, are rungs in a ladder. You either use them to get higher up on that ladder or you break them off. Break enough of them off and you'd better have a dang good back up plan that nobody else has ever thought of, because the consequences aren't pleasurable.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

OH, and Merry Christmas Slip..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Wet Monday morning folks..


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jobs, regardless of how trivial, are rungs in a ladder. You either use them to get higher up on that ladder or you break them off. Break enough of them off and you'd better have a dang good back up plan that nobody else has ever thought of, because the consequences aren't pleasurable.


Yeah... I know.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> OH, and Merry Christmas Slip..........



You just reminded me, I've got to work on Christmas night.

Merry Christmas Weatherman.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It ain't highschool no more Slid. They run a bidness that is dependent on everyone doing their part every day. That's seven times you weren't there to do your part.



^^^^ wise advice.   

Oh and 4 1/4 inches of rain in the gauge.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

Sang it Willie!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

slip said:


> You just reminded me, I've got to work on Christmas night.


Dangit man........


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit man........



See, Wal-Mart sucks.


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 23, 2013)

working dayshift is for the birds!! I had to get up at 10 to 4 I am draging buttocks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

slip said:


> See, Wal-Mart sucks.


Nope, work sucks, but until someone invents a better way of survival it's what we're stuck with.  I get my BP meds free at Wal-Mart, so I can't say too much bad there. 



deerehauler said:


> working dayshift is for the birds!! I had to get up at 10 to 4 I am draging buttocks!


I'm sorry Forest.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

happy merry christmas eve eve


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

The wife and I went to Warner Robins this past Saturday.  Figured it was a good idea to shop at Academy.  Sweet baby Jesus!!!  Next year I WILL do my shopping earlier in the year.  Now I remember why I dont like driving in towns bigger than Cordele....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 23, 2013)

Mornin erey buddy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, its Christmas Eve Eve





hdm03 said:


> happy merry christmas eve eve


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The wife and I went to Warner Robins this past Saturday.  Figured it was a good idea to shop at Academy.  Sweet baby Jesus!!!  Next year I WILL do my shopping earlier in the year.  Now I remember why I dont like driving in towns bigger than Cordele....



Gonna start my Shopping tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The wife and I went to Warner Robins this past Saturday.  Figured it was a good idea to shop at Academy.  Sweet baby Jesus!!!  Next year I WILL do my shopping earlier in the year.  Now I remember why I dont like driving in towns bigger than Cordele....


Come on up here Mary Alice and I'll teach you just how calm Warner Robins is.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Surely he has cooler toys than your piddly little AR to play with.





Er uhm, actually NO !!! No No:




slip said:


> Got wrote up at work today (First time ever being wrote up at any job) for missing 7 days in 7 months. We're only allowed 3 days in 6 months, apparently.
> 
> Maybe its just me, but is once a month really that bad? They don't take doctors notes, so the only way a call out is "okay" by them is if you go to the ER and they admit you to the hospital.





slip said:


> Yeah... I know.
> 
> 
> I've missed 5 days of work, in close to 30 years.
> ...




Me too lil bro, missed Thanksgiving with my family too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Gonna start my Shopping tomorrow afternoon.


gluten for punishment arent you 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Come on up here Mary Alice and I'll teach you just how calm Warner Robins is.



Im sure Warner Robins isnt normally that bad, but it was bumper to bumper.  Traffic was stopped for a while.  Then we got in Academy, it was just as bad but there was some HAWTIES IN THERE!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2013)

slip said:


> Got wrote up at work today (First time ever being wrote up at any job) for missing 7 days in 7 months. We're only allowed 3 days in 6 months, apparently.
> 
> Maybe its just me, but is once a month really that bad? They don't take doctors notes, so the only way a call out is "okay" by them is if you go to the ER and they admit you to the hospital.


 retail life is harsh!


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, its Christmas Eve Eve


 yeah it is & I getz a half day today!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wet Monday morning folks..


 better get a bridge built for that pond of yours!


deerehauler said:


> working dayshift is for the birds!! I had to get up at 10 to 4 I am draging buttocks!


DJJJJJJJJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy.


Hiya Bobbbyyy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me too lil bro, missed Thanksgiving with my family too.



I gave mine up. My sisters Ex that beat her has "changed" and was invited. Didn't want to get blood on the turkey so I couldn't be around.


Cant remember if I ever said anything about that, sorry for repeating it if I did.


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> DJJJJJJJJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Morning Keebs!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> retail life is harsh!
> 
> yeah it is & I getz a half day today!
> 
> ...



 its doubled in size since last night was scared I might get stuck, then i realized its only bout 50 square feet.  

Morning Mrs H.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2013)

slip said:


> I gave mine up. My sisters Ex that beat her has "changed" and was invited. Didn't want to get blood on the turkey so I couldn't be around.
> 
> 
> Cant remember if I ever said anything about that, sorry for repeating it if I did.





No prob Slap, ain't nuttin worse than a bloody turkey on the table !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2013)

It kind looks like it could rain today! Ahhhh probably just my imagination....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> retail life is harsh!
> 
> yeah it is & I getz a half day today!
> 
> ...


A half a day


havin_fun_huntin said:


> its doubled in size since last night was scared I might get stuck, then i realized its only bout 50 square feet.
> 
> Morning Mrs H.



You gonna stock it with brim??


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2013)

Close


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Mernin kids....hope the rain is gone


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids....hope the rain is gone



Jeffro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2013)

Once again idjits abound . .


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Close



to what?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> to what?



Christmas


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Once again idjits abound . .



they be everywhere


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2013)

My car is the ONLY one in the parkin lot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2013)

pot


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

you got some?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> you got some?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> A half a day
> 
> 
> You gonna stock it with brim??


This pond is deep, catfish could be better 


hdm03 said:


> you got some?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Close



You  got that right!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2013)

Payroll


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2013)

Good day/night all.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 23, 2013)

Mornin y'all! Fixin to leave to go see my mama. Hope traffic ain't too bad. I got a 2 hr drive.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Fixin to leave to go see my mama. Hope traffic ain't too bad. I got a 2 hr drive.


2 hours will put me in four other states unless I'm headin south of the gnat line. Where you gotta go Crickett?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day/night all.



Later Doc....sleep well.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 2 hours will put me in four other states unless I'm headin south of the gnat line. Where you gotta go Crickett?



No No: I not gonna tell you…..you already stawkin Nic, Keebs, Gobblin & Quack………..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No No: I not gonna tell you…..you already stawkin Nic, Keebs, Gobblin & Quack………..




Well, be safe anyways our paranoid little bunny.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, be safe anyways our paranoid little bunny.





It's actually only 1hr 40mins but it's raining & I drive slow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> It's actually only 1hr 40mins but it's raining & I drive slow


Ummm, it's not raining here......


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm headed to WalMart pics on the way!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day/night all.



Night HOQ have a good christams!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

deerehauler said:


> Night HOQ have a good *christams*!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



  spelling nazi


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm headed to WalMart pics on the way!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> spelling nazi


Mary Alice......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mary Alice......



 eye stihl dunt git et


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My car is the ONLY one in the parkin lot.


sux don't it................ 'bout 2.5 hours to go!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Payroll


Game schedules!


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Fixin to leave to go see my mama. Hope traffic ain't too bad. I got a 2 hr drive.


 be careful!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Once again idjits abound . .



For a post or two, tu, to, teaux I thought he was still at work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sux don't it................ 'bout 2.5 hours to go!
> 
> Game schedules!
> 
> be careful!



Game schedules?   Mud rasslin, or synchronized swimmin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Game schedules?   Mud rasslin, or synchronized swimmin?


synchronized mud swimmin game?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Game schedules?   Mud rasslin, or synchronized swimmin?


Yes!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> synchronized mud swimmin game?


we're in need of judges, you up to it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sux don't it................ 'bout 2.5 hours to go!
> 
> Game schedules!
> 
> be careful!



Did you call me Saturday

We had my side of da family Christmas then the party animals came to my house that evenin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Yes!!
> 
> we're in need of judges, you up to it?


Can I bring my tude and superior complexion? I've already got em packed and ready to go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> synchronized mud swimmin game?



Hfh is probly sayin.......hmmmmmmm.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hfh is probly sayin.......hmmmmmmm.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hfh is probly sayin.......hmmmmmmm.



wonder if that will go well with twarping.  Mud twarping.. maybe we could be more diverse that way.  Strike the interest of more country folks?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wonder if that will go well with twarping.  Mud twarping.. maybe we could be more diverse that way.  Strike the interest of more country folks?


Where's your manners man? Go over to the PF and you will learn right quick like that we are all Redneck Hicks. Get it right man


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Like I said way to early!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's your manners man? Go over to the PF and you will learn right quick like that we are all Redneck Hicks. Get it right man



Sorry, I need to go speak with JJ's bartender again.  That feller is all knowing.  A couple hours with him and Ill have all the knowledge anyone will ever need


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did you call me Saturday
> 
> We had my side of da family Christmas then the party animals came to my house that evenin.


I don't think so........... 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can I bring my tude and superior complexion? I've already got em packed and ready to go.


Sure!


Jeff C. said:


> Hfh is probly sayin.......hmmmmmmm.


 he's a hummer alright!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> wonder if that will go well with twarping.  Mud twarping.. maybe we could be more diverse that way.  Strike the interest of more country folks?


ever been to Dublin, GA???


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

somebody say "twarping"


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Jus sayin.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

deerehauler said:


> Like I said way to early!!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, I need to go speak with JJ's bartender again.  That feller is all knowing.  A couple hours with him and Ill have all the knowledge anyone will ever need


There are always exceptions to the rule.......


Keebs said:


> I don't think so...........
> 
> Sure!
> 
> ...





hdm03 said:


> somebody say "twarping"


Mary Alice


Jeff C. said:


> Jus sayin.....


I'da done broke dat glass.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I don't think so...........
> 
> Sure!
> 
> ...


 someone done stole my idea?  Im  gonna have to take care of this!!!


hdm03 said:


> somebody say "twarping"



  YES SIR!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

Nancy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There are always exceptions to the rule.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I still dont get it.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

I no get either


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, I still dont get it.



I dont get it either


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

I bet mudracing202 will like mud twarping


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

He just can't help himself


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Y'all should git it more often.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

I just realized something... We have 3 Doctors here.. The duck doctor, the illegal doctor and a mud doctor.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all should git it more often.



No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all should git it more often.


He would be happier wouldn't he. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just realized something... We have 3 Doctors here.. The duck doctor, the illegal doctor and a mud doctor.


But then he goes and does this, and throws all hope out the window. 

Would you rather me call you Klinger?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No:



Tootoo late.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Tootoo late.



  I know


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> git what more often?



hmmmmmmmm don't want banded


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He would be happier wouldn't he.
> 
> But then he goes and does this, and throws all hope out the window.
> 
> Would you rather me call you Klinger?



Happy Happy Happy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> git what more often?



it.....


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

where does one go to find "it"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> where does one go to find "it"


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 23, 2013)

Howdy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Howdy!



Kinda early aren't you?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

early for what?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> early for what?



X2?  And what it should I try to get?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> it.....


They still don't get it. 

Buncha rookies.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> X2?  And what it should I try to get?



It...Git it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They still don't get it.
> 
> Buncha rookies.



They have become complacent, Dr....prescribe somethin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

New post!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

Lunch = 1 can of Chunky New England Clam Chowder + 1 can of Bumblebee lump crab meat, a healthy shake or five of black pepper, and a healthy shake or six of some tobascco sauce.

Words don't describe IT........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 23, 2013)

Can you get it at 35k feet over south dakota?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lunch = 1 can of Chunky New England Clam Chowder + 1 can of Bumblebee lump crab meat, a healthy shake or five of black pepper, and a healthy shake or six of some tobascco sauce.
> 
> Words don't describe IT........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

This page=


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>



what's da matta; Fluffy?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


Hey, just be glad I didn't get that bag of frozen mudbug tails I wuz eyein to throw in there too. I just can't bring myself to by frozen mudbug tails. It's sort of,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,sacrilegious or sumpin.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> This page=


Shush it Klinger, can't you see we're talkin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, just be glad I didn't get that bag of frozen mudbug tails I wuz eyein to throw in there too. I just can't bring myself to by frozen mudbug tails. It's sort of,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,sacrilegious or sumpin.
> 
> Shush it Klinger, can't you see we're talkin?



No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>





hdm03 said:


> what's da matta; Fluffy?



He gits it!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, just be glad I didn't get that bag of frozen mudbug tails I wuz eyein to throw in there too. I just can't bring myself to by frozen mudbug tails. It's sort of,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,sacrilegious or sumpin.
> 
> Shush it Klinger, can't you see we're talkin?



I bit da bullet.....ONCE!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No:



 Cain't be but one Ma Hen round here.....stop it, Mary Alice!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm in montana now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He gits it!







Jeff C. said:


> I bit da bullet.....ONCE!







Jeff C. said:


> Cain't be but one Ma Hen round here.....stop it, Mary Alice!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He gits it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She seems to be busy right now.  I'm filling in.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She seems to be busy right now.  I'm filling in.


I done tolt ya oncet to shush Klinger, the grown ups is talkin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm in montana now.



That explains your timing then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She seems to be busy right now.  I'm filling in.



You sure?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I done tolt ya oncet to shush Klinger, the grown ups is talkin.



My wife said hey Dr. Sanchez


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My wife said hey Dr. Sanchez


Tell Hot Lips I said HEY


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That explains your timing then.



My timin is all off, I'm hitting all the timezones today in the lower 48.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Can you get it at 35k feet over south dakota?





Nitram4891 said:


> My timin is all off, I'm hitting all the timezones today in the lower 48.



I'm takin it this is pleasure!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 767359



A selfie


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm takin it this is pleasure!



Headed up to the great land of maple leafs, salmon, and people that talk funny, eh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Headed up to the great land of maple leafs, salmon, and people that talk funny, eh?



Lucky Dog!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Headed up to the great land of maple leafs, salmon, and people that talk funny, eh?


Tell Shania hey...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Yogurt and a kiwi...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yogurt and a kiwi...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Man what you talking bout.  I love both yogurt and kiwi  this is the lunch of champions...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 23, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yogurt and a kiwi...



Sky and bloody mix with a lime.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2013)

Black beans, yeller rice n smoke sausage.


My car is still all alone in dat big ole parkin lot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2013)

well, well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Sky and bloody mix with a lime.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Black beans, yeller rice n smoke sausage.


NOW WE'RE TALKIN


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> well, well.



That dont count, you was tryin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2013)

meat loaf on whole wheat bread sammie


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2013)

Chilly dawg, chilly burger, onion rings an a large coke from varsity.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Chilly dawg, chilly burger, onion rings an a large coke from varsity.....


Where's da walmart pics?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Chilly dawg, chilly burger, onion rings an a large coke from varsity.....



For some reason I like you less right now


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Chilly dawg, chilly burger, onion rings an a large coke from varsity.....





havin_fun_huntin said:


> For some reason I like you less right now


You will like him even less in a couple of hours!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You will like him even less in a couple of hours!!



I think Im safe, but I feel sorry for them folks up around Atl.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Chilly dawg, chilly burger, onion rings an a large coke from varsity.....



Ya'll gotz a greasy V in your area


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's da walmart pics?



I'm just now headed there! Wife drug me to the mall! Stupid drug problem!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll gotz a greasy V in your area



Town center mall area...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll gotz a greasy V in your area



Don't fret Legs. Weez spose to be gettin one too.



blood on the ground said:


> I'm just now headed there! Wife drug me to the mall! Stupid drug problem!


She's a bossy one, dats fo sho.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You will like him even less in a couple of hours!!



I did add extra onions


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't fret Legs. Weez spose to be gettin one too.
> 
> 
> She's a bossy one, dats fo sho.



I will even the score......one day!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2013)

Afternoon Youngins.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins.



Afternoon brother


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

hey KyD





Did Keebs leave without telling us all bye??


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

KyDawg+


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Heyyyyyyy.....wait for me!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks hdm, that was very nice PM you sent me.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

And I meant every word of it.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

Prayers for Mizz Hornet22's car.  Po thang all by itself on christmas eve eve


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Sky and bloody mix with a lime.



That's what I'm talkin bout, but I have 5-4 and stumble off da plane.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> well, well.










RUTTNBUCK said:


> You will like him even less in a couple of hours!!



  



KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins.



AFT, Pops!



KyDawg said:


> Thanks hdm, that was very nice PM you sent me.



No PM sent. I'm hurt!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Prayers for Mizz Hornet22's car.  Po thang all by itself on christmas eve eve



Thank ya. Thank ya very much. I moved it closer to the door. It's not like ANYBODY is gonna be here today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No PM sent. I'm hurt!



i DONT GET PMS EIDER.. HURTS MY EMOTIONS TOO


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Rain makes me wanna take a sleepy time time out


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> And I meant every word of it.



Thanks for the new Shotgun too, you spent way too much.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

You can not put a price tag on our friendship.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Lawd, I'm hongry!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh my.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2013)

Left over wings, ribs, corn, and taters......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks for the new Shotgun too, you spent way too much.





hdm03 said:


> You can not put a price tag on our friendship.


Blooming Bromance  if I have ever seen 1.  Hope all goes well for your two.


Jeff C. said:


> Lawd, I'm hongry!


Go eat  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh my.


 you ok purdy lady?


mudracing101 said:


> Left over wings, ribs, corn, and taters......



Eating late arent you? Or is this your between snacks, snack?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate of finger food. Don't know what you call half of it, gotta slice of pizza too.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2013)

steak, tater & salad.......... and leaving now.............. later ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Gonna dig into some sweets direckly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> steak, tater & salad.......... and leaving now.............. later ya'll!



eat and run!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2013)

Rain has moved out, headed to the plantation with Private Pyle and his wife, mebbe all this rain has pushed the hogs outta the swamp into the food plants and feeders.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rain has moved out, headed to the plantation with Private Pyle and his wife, mebbe all this rain has pushed the hogs outta the swamp into the food plants and feeders.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> steak, tater & salad.......... and leaving now.............. later ya'll!


Bye keebs


Hooked On Quack said:


> Rain has moved out, headed to the plantation with Private Pyle and his wife, mebbe all this rain has pushed the hogs outta the swamp into the food plants and feeders.



Good luck to your visitors and yourself quack


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rain has moved out, headed to the plantation with Private Pyle and his wife, mebbe all this rain has pushed the hogs outta the swamp into the food plants and feeders.



Might want to wish Lauren a Merry Christmas


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might want to wish Lauren a Merry Christmas



I've already taken care of that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I've already taken care of that



And I'm very proud of you for using your manners.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I've already taken care of that



I done told you ....   



mrs. hornet22 said:


> And I'm very proud of you for using your manners.



lemme go look .....


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> I done told you ....



I know......I'm just trying to find out if you're right or not


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I know......I'm just trying to find out if you're right or not


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And I'm very proud of you for using your manners.



I think she is impressed.....I just hope KyDawg doesn't get jealous


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I think she is impressed.....I just hope KyDawg doesn't get jealous



Shhhhhhh don't say nothin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

made me giggle


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

toot


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2013)

Your welcome


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> made me giggle





hdm03 said:


> toot






I'm outta here. 
Merry Christmas ya'll!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kydawg+ I flew over your house this morning and I tried to count the cows (only the ones I could see) but we were going to fast and I only counted 3.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> made me giggle



Shouldn't have clicked on that. Woke Jag up from his slumber yelling, "who is that, whatta they want, whoooo is tha....."


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Kydawg+ I flew over your house this morning and I tried to count the cows (only the ones I could see) but we were going to fast and I only counted 3.



They probably hid, they are have an unreasonable fear of airplanes. We used to chase them with a crop duster.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> eat and run!!!


 boss "changed his mind".......... I'm back......  but co-worker just left (she has bookoodles of comp. time)............ 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Rain has moved out, headed to the plantation with Private Pyle and his wife, mebbe all this rain has pushed the hogs outta the swamp into the food plants and feeders.


have fun!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye keebs


Iiiiiiiiiii'm back!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm outta here.
> Merry Christmas ya'll!!!


Later sista!


Jeff C. said:


> Shouldn't have clicked on that. Woke Jag up from his slumber yelling, "who is that, whatta they want, whoooo is tha....."


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2013)

Afternoon Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> boss "changed his mind".......... I'm back......  but co-worker just left (she has bookoodles of comp. time)............
> 
> have fun!
> 
> ...



 Well well well, welcome back!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

is it sad that Im glad to see keebs back??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Shouldn't have clicked on that. Woke Jag up from his slumber yelling, "who is that, whatta they want, whoooo is tha....."



 poor fella wanting a nap and daddy messed it up


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Keebs.





Jeff C. said:


> Well well well, welcome back!


 Hi guys........... really thought I'd be at least near home by now............ I got a few things to pick up to fix for Christmas Eve and a couple things for the baby, since my other gift idea didn't pan out..... but it will........ I'm getting the boy a lifetime hunting & fishing license! It'll just have to be his birthday/Christmas present for next year!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor fella wanting a nap and daddy messed it up



Now I know HOW to wake him up.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> is it sad that Im glad to see keebs back??


 yea, because that means you are reveling in my unhappiness! I gonna get yo wife on your case!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hi guys........... really thought I'd be at least near home by now............ I got a few things to pick up to fix for Christmas Eve and a couple things for the baby, since my other gift idea didn't pan out..... but it will........ I'm getting the boy a lifetime hunting & fishing license! It'll just have to be his birthday/Christmas present for next year!



I think that is an excellent idea, Keebsy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yea, because that means you are reveling in my unhappiness! I gonna get yo wife on your case!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Shouldn't have clicked on that. Woke Jag up from his slumber yelling, "who is that, whatta they want, whoooo is tha....."


what's Jag doin sleepin. Tell him I'm waitin on his winter forecast for the next two weeks so I can post something in the Winter Weather thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> what's Jag doin sleepin. Tell him I'm waitin on his winter forecast for the next two weeks so I can post something in the Winter Weather thread.



Think he is givin me a.....BREAK!

Sorry, didn mean to yell.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I think that is an excellent idea, Keebsy!


I thought so too............ my ex won't go in it with me 'cause he doesn't think he'll hunt......... hhmmppff, we'll see about THAT "Pappy"!


havin_fun_huntin said:


>


Now I am here ALL ALONE!!!!!!!!!! Everyone's done clocked out & LEFT!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I thought so too............ my ex won't go in it with me 'cause he doesn't think he'll hunt......... hhmmppff, we'll see about THAT "Pappy"!
> 
> Now I am here ALL ALONE!!!!!!!!!! Everyone's done clocked out & LEFT!


You might have gotten done sooner too if you weren't in here flappin your fingers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I thought so too............ my ex won't go in it with me 'cause he doesn't think he'll hunt......... hhmmppff, we'll see about THAT "Pappy"!
> 
> Now I am here ALL ALONE!!!!!!!!!! Everyone's done clocked out & LEFT!



Least you got da parking lot to yoself!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I thought so too............ my ex won't go in it with me 'cause he doesn't think he'll hunt......... hhmmppff, we'll see about THAT "Pappy"!
> 
> Now I am here ALL ALONE!!!!!!!!!! Everyone's done clocked out & LEFT!



Maam, im here all alone every day.  Its crap isnt it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You might have gotten done sooner too if you weren't in here flappin your fingers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Is it too early to commence getting sauced?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it too early to commence getting sauced?


I started to experiment with a new sauce I dreamed up, but the wife said she needed the kitchen. Now I know why BBQBoss built himself his own kitchen out in his garage. Dang womenz.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I started to experiment with a new sauce I dreamed up, but the wife said she needed the kitchen. Now I know why BBQBoss built himself his own kitchen out in his garage. Dang womenz.......



Been a while since I dreamed up one.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

What happened to Mud?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You might have gotten done sooner too if you weren't in here flappin your fingers.


 I AM done, I just have to "watch the office" ...... why it ain't going now where!


Jeff C. said:


> Least you got da parking lot to yoself!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maam, im here all alone every day.  Its crap isnt it?


yes!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah...where is Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

Mud????


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...where is Mud?



OH....it's only 731.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maam, im here all alone every day.  Its crap isnt it?


She's talkin about in a real office, with desks and stuff. Not lost alone in the vast darkness of one's own mind..........Mary Alice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> OH....it's only 731.



2, two....I mean tree


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 2, two....I mean tree


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 2, two....I mean tree





Jeff C. said:


>


 it's ok Chief, we still luvs ya!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

tree........dat don't make no sense


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2013)

Well keebsistheofficeguard aren't you glad the boss left the internet on?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> it's ok Chief, we still luvs ya!



hdm03+ and havin_fun_huntin+ are lurkin. I'm keepin an eye out on them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> tree........dat don't make no sense



Oh it does in the driveler world.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Im sorry Chief, Im talking to a custom..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh it does in the driveler world.



He don't ever git IT.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well keebsistheofficeguard aren't you glad the boss left the internet on?


heehee, I'm more "IT" than he is! I have to fix HIS problems....... I know, scary ain't it?


Jeff C. said:


> hdm03+ and havin_fun_huntin+ are lurkin. I'm keepin an eye out on them.


good idea...........


gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh it does in the driveler world.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

stop looking at me


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> stop looking at me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> stop looking at me swan



Billy Madison?  Is that you?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Billy Madison?  Is that you or Alice?



hfh


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hi guys........... really thought I'd be at least near home by now............ I got a few things to pick up to fix for Christmas Eve and a couple things for the baby, since my other gift idea didn't pan out..... but it will........ I'm getting the boy a lifetime hunting & fishing license! It'll just have to be his birthday/Christmas present for next year!


Great Christmas gift.



hdm03 said:


> What happened to Mud?


I'm Back, not long, but back.


Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...where is Mud?





Jeff C. said:


> OH....it's only 731.



No mail today Jeffro.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> stop looking at me


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



Thats funny


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2013)

Close


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2013)

It was seed catalog day from the USPS


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Great Christmas gift.
> 
> 
> I'm Back, not long, but back.
> ...



Sumpin ain't right!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hfh



Et tu, gobbleinwoods?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Great Christmas gift.
> 
> 
> I'm Back, not long, but back.


 I thought so too!!
Ok, co-worker told me to get outta here by 4:00............ I decided to wait juuuussttt a little longer, in case the bossman comes back by............... so I'm gonna lock it down & watch the road for a bit, then 'neak on outta here! Later ya'll!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I thought so too!!
> Ok, co-worker told me to get outta here by 4:00............ I decided to wait juuuussttt a little longer, in case the bossman comes back by............... so I'm gonna lock it down & watch the road for a bit, then 'neak on outta here! Later ya'll!



Bye, Merry Christmas, Fenis na ve da


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I thought so too!!
> Ok, co-worker told me to get outta here by 4:00............ I decided to wait juuuussttt a little longer, in case the bossman comes back by............... so I'm gonna lock it down & watch the road for a bit, then 'neak on outta here! Later ya'll!



Bye sweet lady, Ill try to kep this group of idjits in line till i leave


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

hmmmm......i saw Mud at da top; but now i don't


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Mud, you gone?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> hmmmm......i saw Mud at da top; but now i don't



Someone has bumped me every time, it dont matter, once ya got it, you'll always have it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Someone has bumped me every time, it dont matter, once ya got it, you'll always have it.



Incoming


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Someone has bumped me every time, it dont matter, once ya got it, you'll always have it.



so you are sticking around for another 45 posts?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Incoming



got it.....thanks; you're a sweetheart


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> got it.....thanks; you're a sweetheart


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Someone has bumped me every time, it dont matter, once ya got it, you'll always have it.



Two words for you; "Jeff C."


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

hater gonna hate


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Two words for you; "Jeff C."



I have NO desire to Bump Mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I have NO desire to Bump Mud



denial is the first step.... or something like that...


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I have NO desire to Bump Mud no more



odd


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> so you are sticking around for another 45 posts?



Oh no, not unless ya'll get busy posting, fixing to be off


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

mudd always leaves early.  I bet he is already done locking the store...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>



Dey jealous, Mud!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mudd always leaves early.  I bet he is already done locking the store...



I didnt even open up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2013)

Later y'all,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I didnt even open up.


Wish I could say that..


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

Merry Christmas folks and HFH


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Merry Christmas folks and HFH



Merry New Thanksgiving to you too


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

Wonder if Quack an nem got any piggies?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if Quack an nem got any piggies?



At least I hope they had a good time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> At least I hope they had a good time.



I hope they wollered in it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 23, 2013)

I hope that all of you drivelers will have a very


 MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR.

I am heading West to Texas early in the morning and probably won't be online for several days so I hope that all of you will get the Christmas presents that you were hoping for.  

And for all of you that were bad this year, well you will probably be getting a lump of coal.....and I am sure that all of you know who you are already.  

However, if you should see Santa really early on Christmas, please head him toward Texas as I would like a Christmas present too !!!  Hope all of you will behave and still be here when I get back....well most of you anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I hope that all of you drivelers will have a very
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR.
> ...



Mike, safe travels and a Merry Christmas to you and your Texas Lady friend!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 23, 2013)

What is santa gonna do when Obummer outlaws coal?

This rain is going to ruin my wifes christmas present, i was going to take her on a boat ride to take pictures of the islands.
Show her the pretty scenes of the sunlight coming thru the trees up under the oaks in the bend f the creek where we caught all those trout saturday.
Now her christmas is in jeopardy!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2013)

Have a safe trip Eagle.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2013)

Well EE if you are up and needing a cup for the trip to Tejass here it is and hope that you get several presents while there.

If your eve is going to be as busy as mine we all might need a second cup so the big maker is being employed today


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everybody! Safe travels to anybody on the road. Unless I decide to make a short float on the Flint today for a couple of ducks, about as far as I plan to travel for the next few days is maybe out to the barn or across the road for a short quail hunt. 

My regards to all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Merry Christmas everybody! Safe travels to anybody on the road. Unless I decide to make a short float on the Flint today for a couple of ducks, about as far as I plan to travel for the next few days is maybe out to the barn or across the road for a short quail hunt.
> 
> My regards to all.



Same to you brother!

P.s. Catfish taste better than ducks


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2013)

Good morning and Merry Christmas to everyone, Be safe and careful. Gonna work for a couple hours and then go MIA


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Merry Christmas everybody! Safe travels to anybody on the road. Unless I decide to make a short float on the Flint today for a couple of ducks, about as far as I plan to travel for the next few days is maybe out to the barn or across the road for a short quail hunt.
> 
> My regards to all.



Or to that high fence chicken operation you have in your back yard. 

Merry Christmas brother. Hope you and the Redhead have a peaceful and blessed celebration of our Saviors birth.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or to that high fence chicken operation you have in your back yard.
> 
> Merry Christmas brother. Hope you and the Redhead have a peaceful and blessed celebration of our Saviors birth.





If they don`t start up egg production a little better, I see a lot of chicken n dumplins in the near future.  Except for the one old white rock that is right at 9 years old. She gets a free pass. Not because I have a soft spot in my heart for the old battle ax, but she would probably be so tough I`d break what few good teeth I have left tryin` to eat the old bird. 

Ironically, our Aracuanas eggs have changed colors from blue to green in the last few weeks. We haven`t changed feed so I have no idea why. They look kinda neat too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> If they don`t start up egg production a little better, I see a lot of chicken n dumplins in the near future.  Except for the one old white rock that is right at 9 years old. She gets a free pass. Not because I have a soft spot in my heart for the old battle ax, but she would probably be so tough I`d break what few good teeth I have left tryin` to eat the old bird.
> 
> Ironically, our Aracuanas eggs have changed colors from blue to green in the last few weeks. We haven`t changed feed so I have no idea why. They look kinda neat too.


I've been givin mine more scratch with the colder temps, and you wanna see some chickens go crazy? Skip throwin the compostable scraps in the pile and give it to the chickens. You'd have thunk they found themselves a candy buffet to feast at. My two Buff Orpington's (thanks Hankus for the good advice) have gone from two eggs a day down to one egg a day. I can live with that. It keeps us a carton ahead of the grocery store.

One of em is molting right now though, and I can't figure that out. I reckon the scratch could be causin it???


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've been givin mine more scratch with the colder temps, and you wanna see some chickens go crazy? Skip throwin the compostable scraps in the pile and give it to the chickens. You'd have thunk they found themselves a candy buffet to feast at. My two Buff Orpington's (thanks Hankus for the good advice) have gone from two eggs a day down to one egg a day. I can live with that. It keeps us a carton ahead of the grocery store.
> 
> One of em is molting right now though, and I can't figure that out. I reckon the scratch could be causin it???





They can molt anytime of the year. We have one out there right now that looks like she needs a sweater to keep from freezing to death. She has more pinfeathers right now than feathers. She better get those feathers mature quick!  

We always save raw vegetable trimmings and old bread to feed to ours. They do love all that stuff.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

Happy Christmas eve to all you good driveling folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> They can molt anytime of the year. We have one out there right now that looks like she needs a sweater to keep from freezing to death. She has more pinfeathers right now than feathers. She better get those feathers mature quick!
> 
> We always save raw vegetable trimmings and old bread to feed to ours. They do love all that stuff.


Over ripened nanners. Though I wish the wife would make bread out of them, she gives em to the chickens. They go crazy over those, and blueberry's to. Oh and our brown eggs have actually gotten darker since the winter set in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Eve to all.

I've just been informed that I'll need to go to the grocery store today for a few items for our traditional LCB/Srimp boil. Might browse around for a stocking stuffer or two while there.

Looks like MizT may have finally recuperated about 90% from her migraine for the past 60 hrs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2013)

I see Keebs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Merry Christmas Eve to all.
> 
> I've just been informed that I'll need to go to the grocery store today for a few items for our traditional LCB/Srimp boil. Might browse around for a stocking stuffer or two while there.
> 
> Looks like MizT may have finally recuperated about 90% from her migraine for the past 60 hrs.



Glad she feels better, post pic of the Boil


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

me too, she should be hunting


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2013)

Keebs must be a slow reader


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2013)

Well


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Happy Christmas eve to all you good driveling folks.



You working a whole day or half???


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Same to you brother!
> 
> P.s. Catfish taste better than ducks





I love catfish, but I can use Mama`s recipe and make wood ducks sho-nuff good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2013)

Some crispy catfish nuggets sure would be good, y'all done threw a cravin on me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

maybe she needs hookeded own phoniks?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning and Merry Christmas to everyone, Be safe and careful. Gonna work for a couple hours and then go MIA


'ing that's my plans, I never know with my bossman!



Jeff C. said:


> Merry Christmas Eve to all.
> 
> I've just been informed that I'll need to go to the grocery store today for a few items for our traditional LCB/Srimp boil. Might browse around for a stocking stuffer or two while there.
> 
> _*Looks like MizT may have finally recuperated about 90% from her migraine for the past 60 hrs.*_


Thank heavens!


mudracing101 said:


> I see Keebs.


WHERE??????????


havin_fun_huntin said:


> me too, she should be hunting


I'm back at work, but hopefully not for long!



mudracing101 said:


> Keebs must be a slow reader


everybody keeps coming in my office!


mudracing101 said:


> You working a whole day or half???


I'll have to let ya know!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You working a whole day or half???



Honestly, I have no clue.  Im not even sure at this point what days I have to work this week.  Hard to make plans with the family and overly annoying!  What about yourself?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 'ing that's my plans, I never know with my bossman!
> 
> 
> Thank heavens!
> ...



wedge the door shut and keep reading.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Some crispy catfish nuggets sure would be good, y'all done threw a cravin on me.



Talk bout a cravin, msh22 showed me a pic of some sausage cheese ball yo SIL had put on FB, used her directions, SON!, best I have ever made. Me and the boy hurt oursefz


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 'ing that's my plans, I never know with my bossman!
> 
> 
> Thank heavens!
> ...



Didn know you had to work/drivel today 

 Thank Heavens is right!!! Thought we were going to end up at ER!

Even missed her Birthday celebration!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Honestly, I have no clue.  Im not even sure at this point what days I have to work this week.  Hard to make plans with the family and overly annoying!  What about yourself?



Dont know why i'm even here today. Gonna go to the post office and take a nap and then prob. go home.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Talk bout a cravin, msh22 showed me a pic of some sausage cheese ball yo SIL had put on FB, used her directions, SON!, best I have ever made. Me and the boy hurt oursefz



I'll look it up, looks like Sil could make me one for christmas


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont know why i'm even here today. Gonna go to the post office and take a nap and then prob. go home.



I took a nap at work once.  I believe it was your friend stump, that came in and took a picture.  He gives me a hard time to this day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well





mudracing101 said:


> Dont know why i'm even here today. Gonna go to the post office and take a nap and then prob. go home.



I know why......look up!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I love catfish, but I can use Mama`s recipe and make wood ducks sho-nuff good.



I'm the only one in my house that will eat duck .... The yuppies in my house won't eat dark meat!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2013)

Morning Keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning Keebs



too good to say hey to errybody huh? huh? huh?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> too good to say hey to errybody huh? huh? huh?



Nope just trying to personalize this mornings greeting.... Thanks for killing the dream!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Nope just trying to personalize this mornings greeting.... Thanks for killing the dream!



 thats what Im here for sir.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks Jeffro!!!!!!! I have received a gift or should i say a passing on from JeffC. What a great Christmas. I truly feel now i'm King...i will keep it safe and pass it on to a deserving Driveler next year. I'll post pics soon, First as Jeff has requested it is to be "beefed up". Some new tires for the rear and a nitrous kit should do the trick. Once again thanks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2013)

Ahight, all of y'all, even the dream killer, have a safe, happy and blessed Christmas. 

Time to unplug, turn off the gadgets and do a technology detox for two days and concentrate on the reason we all taking this time off. 

Merry Christmas friends.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ahight, all of y'all, even the dream killer, have a safe, happy and blessed Christmas.
> 
> Time to unplug, turn off the gadgets and do a technology detox for two days and concentrate on the reason we all taking this time off.
> 
> Merry Christmas friends.



Merry Christmas Hugh.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning Keebs


Mornin, Blood!


mudracing101 said:


> Thanks Jeffro!!!!!!! I have received a gift or should i say a passing on from JeffC. What a great Christmas. I truly feel now i'm King...i will keep it safe and pass it on to a deserving Driveler next year. I'll post pics soon, First as Jeff has requested it is to be "beefed up". Some new tires for the rear and a nitrous kit should do the trick. Once again thanks


Do us good, now, ya hear?!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ahight, all of y'all, even the dream killer, have a safe, happy and blessed Christmas.
> 
> Time to unplug, turn off the gadgets and do a technology detox for two days and concentrate on the reason we all taking this time off.
> 
> Merry Christmas friends.


Merry Christmas, Hugh, my love & well wishes to you & your family!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ahight, all of y'all, even the dream killer, have a safe, happy and blessed Christmas.
> 
> Time to unplug, turn off the gadgets and do a technology detox for two days and concentrate on the reason we all taking this time off.
> 
> Merry Christmas friends.



Merry Christmas, hope you and your have a safe and blessed Christmas


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ahight, all of y'all, even the dream killer, have a safe, happy and blessed Christmas.
> 
> Time to unplug, turn off the gadgets and do a technology detox for two days and concentrate on the reason we all taking this time off.
> 
> Merry Christmas friends.





Merry Christmas to you and your family, Hugh.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks Jeffro!!!!!!! I have received a gift or should i say a passing on from JeffC. What a great Christmas. I truly feel now i'm King...i will keep it safe and pass it on to a deserving Driveler next year. I'll post pics soon, First as Jeff has requested it is to be "beefed up". Some new tires for the rear and a nitrous kit should do the trick. Once again thanks



       

Too many emotions to list! I figgered you were quite deserving of it Mudro!  

All Hail!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ahight, all of y'all, even the dream killer, have a safe, happy and blessed Christmas.
> 
> Time to unplug, turn off the gadgets and do a technology detox for two days and concentrate on the reason we all taking this time off.
> 
> Merry Christmas friends.



Back atcha Hugh! Wishing you and your Family a Merry Christmas and safe and prosperous New Year to boot.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks Jeffro!!!!!!! I have received a gift or should i say a passing on from JeffC. What a great Christmas. I truly feel now i'm King...i will keep it safe and pass it on to a deserving Driveler next year. I'll post pics soon, First as Jeff has requested it is to be "beefed up". Some new tires for the rear and a nitrous kit should do the trick. Once again thanks



Couldn't have gone to a more deservin reci....recei......re........idjit. I know you will do us all proud


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Too many emotions to list! I figgered you were quite deserving of it Mudro!
> 
> All Hail!!
> 
> ...



Heres a few pics before it hits the mudhole



[/ATTACH]


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Couldn't have gone to a more deservin reci....recei......re........idjit. I know you will do us all proud



Awwwww, thanks pal.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Too many emotions to list! I figgered you were quite deserving of it Mudro!
> 
> All Hail!!


Totally Agree!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Heres a few pics before it hits the mudhole
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]


Aaawww, I wuvs dat little bus!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Heres a few pics before it hits the mudhole
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]



  

Mudhole....that made me giggle, din toot, but almost tinkled!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2013)

I just et a baked potato with broccoli on it


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2013)

See if I ca do this from my phone. This is just a test.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Totally Agree!!!
> 
> Aaawww, I wuvs dat little bus!!



 Seein as how you in an agreein mood.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> See if I ca do this from my phone. This is just a test. View attachment 767491



Dannnng! Mud went from da back of da bus to driver....we in twouble now! Y'all hold on!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2013)

Ya`ll take care.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll take care.



Yessir, you too, Nic!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll take care.



Later Nic, Merry Christmas to you and your family


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Seein as how you in an agreein mood.....





Jeff C. said:


> Dannnng! Mud went from da back of da bus to driver....we in twouble now! Y'all hold on!


skerry ain't it?


Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll take care.


I'll blow da horn when I come thru!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

ok, someone explain to me the deal with the bus?  Never heard of it before.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ok, someone explain to me the deal with the bus?  Never heard of it before.


you haven't done your research then have you?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

no maam


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

Ain't no way I can splain it....ain't neva been on it. I just pee on da tires....look!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no maam


I'll tell ya later, if no one else steps up to tell you, but right now, I'm locking this office DOWN!!!!!!!



Merry Christmas, one & All!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'll tell ya later, if no one else steps up to tell you, but right now, I'm locking this office DOWN!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas, one & All!!!!!!



Bye sweet lady Merry Christmas


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

You didn even wait for us to saye BYE!  Merry Christmas to you and yours, Keebsy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ok, someone explain to me the deal with the bus?  Never heard of it before.



 Keebs , have a talk with him.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'll tell ya later, if no one else steps up to tell you, but right now, I'm locking this office DOWN!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas, one & All!!!!!!



Bye Keebs, Merry Christmas


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks like its just us Hfh.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2013)

You still there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , have a talk with him.



 I aint been here long nough to know the secrets yet man.  Im still doing my internship


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

hey, I just realized, its official.  You ARE kang.   Does that mean we cant post till you start a new page?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm hangin just in case, Mudro!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm hangin just in case, Mudro!



Seen spooby lately?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Seen spooby lately?



Fixin to head to Walmart, sure I will bump into him there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

just watch out for jackie chan


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> just watch out for jackie chan



Hwat?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hwat?



Dont you touch nothing when we get in this store!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont you touch nothing when we get in this store!!



Had to give that briefin....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to give that briefin....



Should have said "dont be flirting while were in here"


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

Wonder if Mudro checked out?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

that idjit is takin a nap... that or took the bus boggin...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Should have said "dont be flirting while were in here"



Don't work! I have givin that briefin 10,000 times to no avail.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that idjit is takin a nap... that or took the bus boggin...



Hope the latter...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

LOL hes a rebel


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LOL hes a rebel



He's one of a kind, I can guarowntee that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

Hfh.....you workin ALL day?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey, I just realized, its official.  You ARE kang.   Does that mean we cant post till you start a new page?


 Nah, y'all post away


Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if Mudro checked out?


Still here



havin_fun_huntin said:


> that idjit is takin a nap... that or took the bus boggin...



Been running my mouth with a friend. Fixin to cut out, not long now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

hdmo3+


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Nah, y'all post away
> Still here
> 
> 
> ...



No mo pics?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

Fixin to jump in with the idjits out and about. Kinda lookin forward to it.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 24, 2013)

Here


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Here



Twerking?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

A'ight kids..... I got to get Bizzy! I got some cookin to do this aft/eve.

Y'all have a Merry Christmas


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Twerking?



well duh


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 24, 2013)

Don't leave Jeff C Hole.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 24, 2013)

Crap......all by myself now


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 24, 2013)

Mud has Kang under his name now........I ain't got nuttin'


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Crap......all by myself now



I gotcha back bro


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 24, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I gotcha back bro



You always do.......


----------



## Crickett (Dec 24, 2013)

MERRY CHRISTMAS Y'ALL!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hfh.....you workin ALL day?



No clue...


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS Y'ALL!!!



Backatcha sweet lady


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Nah, y'all post away
> Still here
> 
> 
> ...


Well looky looky under my name, Christmas couldnt get no better.



hdm03 said:


> Here


Merry Christmas Scooter


Jeff C. said:


> A'ight kids..... I got to get Bizzy! I got some cookin to do this aft/eve.
> 
> Y'all have a Merry Christmas


Later Jeff, thanks again, soon as i get off i'm taking the short bus for a spin



Hornet22 said:


> I gotcha back bro


Later Chris, Merry Christmas and Give Mrs. Hawtnet a big hug for me... she'll know what you mean



Crickett said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS Y'ALL!!!


Merry Christmas Crickett


havin_fun_huntin said:


> No clue...



Hfh, hope you and yours have a great Christmas



Later Y'all, 



HO HO HO  Merry Christmas.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Crickett 
Merry Christmas Mud


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

Figgered I better get somthin to eat before I go to da grocery sto, or I'd be lookin at everything.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Don't leave Jeff C Hole.







Crickett said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS Y'ALL!!!





Hornet22 said:


> Backatcha sweet lady



Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 24, 2013)

Man I had a lot of reading back to do……y'all was busy in here yesterday



mudracing101 said:


> Thanks Jeffro!!!!!!! I have received a gift or should i say a passing on from JeffC. What a great Christmas. I truly feel now i'm King...i will keep it safe and pass it on to a deserving Driveler next year. I'll post pics soon, First as Jeff has requested it is to be "beefed up". Some new tires for the rear and a nitrous kit should do the trick. Once again thanks





mudracing101 said:


> Heres a few pics before it hits the mudhole
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

Louie, you and that lovely lil lady of yours have a Merry Christmas. Tell her Je fa fa said so.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

There's Doctor Luv!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

I gotta git folks!

Mill, wish you and Dawn a Merry Christmas, hoss. I know you gotta work, but hope you can find a lil Christmas spirit, brother.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Louie, you and that lovely lil lady of yours have a Merry Christmas. Tell her Je fa fa said so.



WEll thank ya jeff.  Ill make sure to tell her in a few.  I wish you and your family a great and Happy Christmas also sir.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if Quack an nem got any piggies?





gobbleinwoods said:


> At least I hope they had a good time.




Couldn't get to where I wanted to go, water was running over the floor board of the Ranger.






Jeff C. said:


> I gotta git folks!
> 
> Mill, wish you and Dawn a Merry Christmas, hoss. I know you gotta work, but hope you can find a lil Christmas spirit, brother.





Thanks brother ya'll too !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm back.   

Just used just over 5 pounds of flour to make dumplings for the family Christmas feast.  That is 18 cups, three eggs, and 6 cups of chicken stock made yesterday.

And I am supposed to be avoiding carbs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'm back.
> 
> Just used just over 5 pounds of flour to make dumplings for the family Christmas feast.  That is 18 cups, three eggs, and 6 cups of chicken stock made yesterday.
> 
> And I am supposed to be avoiding carbs.



Thats a fail brother.  
Its ok, you put in the work,  rewarding yourself is ok


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats a fail brother.
> Its ok, you put in the work,  rewarding yourself is ok



Can you be my dr?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2013)

Christmas Eve Youngins.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can you be my dr?



Sure, but I hope you dont have plans for a long life


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Christmas Eve Youngins.



Merry Christmas KyD


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

Well, since isnt here to claim king right now, I might as well


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2013)

Squirrels paid  the price today!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all the drivellers in here!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Squirrels paid  the price today!



How many did ya get sir?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sure, but I hope you dont have plans for a long life



long life with denial or short and smiling.  :decisions:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

If I may ask, why are you supposed to stay away from carbs?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok, Leroy, lissen up heah............ back in the day, we all picked at each other about "riding the short bus", being "winder lickers" and the such, so since I had numerous bus "stuff", I picked out that one, put all the drivelers names on it and mailed it out, so since then, someone new gets it each Christmas to hold for the year until it gets passed on to a new *deserving* driveler.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Ok, Leroy, lissen up heah............ back in the day, we all picked at each other about "riding the short bus", being "winder lickers" and the such, so since I had numerous bus "stuff", I picked out that one, put all the drivelers names on it and mailed it out, so since then, someone new gets it each Christmas to hold for the year until it gets passed on to a new *deserving* driveler.



 hey to you too sweety


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If I may ask, why are you supposed to stay away from carbs?



weight reduction and blood sugar.

hey keebssissosweet I said sugar.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> weight reduction and blood sugar.
> 
> hey keebssissosweet I said sugar.



 you nut!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> weight reduction and blood sugar.
> 
> hey keebssissosweet I said sugar.



Ahh the Merry Go Round of eating.  Eat to much protein and cause heart issues.  Eat to many carbs and the blood sugar soars.  Sorry to hear that gobble


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

Whurs Hanky? 

Merry Christmas to you and yours, my friend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all da drivlas!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2013)

For the record, working on Christmas Eve is for the birds!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2013)

Working allows most of us eat and buy toys


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh yeah, Merry Christmas to all the drivelers.

Santa is already on his way and can 't stop for messages so be 'naughty' is you must.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all you youngins down in Georgia.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks KyD

All the deer in the neighborhood will see Christmas morning.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 24, 2013)

Just wanted to stop by and say Merry Christmas to all you babes and bro's! Hope Sandy Claws brings everything you wanted this year!


----------



## kracker (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all my cohorts!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Mr kracker


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> How many did ya get sir?


Surpassed my daily limit  .... I hope the population will recover!


kracker said:


> Merry Christmas to all my cohorts!





KyDawg said:


> Merry Christmas Mr kracker



Merry Christmas kids


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2013)

Well I do hope Santa found and filled your stocking






Still brewing for the drivelers and waiting to be served


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2013)

Sausage, fresh eggs, homemade butter milk biscuit's, hot coffee and watching the kids open gifts! Life is good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2013)

What'd y'all git me?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd y'all git me?



Polish for chief's crown.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas Drivelers   and Drivelettes


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 25, 2013)

Good Morning and Merry Christmas Youngins.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas yuns!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2013)

Its almost over ....... Christmas music! Whoop whoop whoop whoop!


----------



## kracker (Dec 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd y'all git me?



Same thing I got you last year, except this Christmas I got you TWO!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 25, 2013)

Time for Christmas feast #3. Then it's time for a major diet change for the new year.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2013)

Mother in law just called to tell us thanks for the cookies and that they were delicious  ..... Hope she enjoys the ones with little slivers of exlax in them....... Hahahahahha


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2013)

All these goodies are killin me softly.....think I will have some more!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2013)

Hope ya'll had a great Christmas, I know we did.


Now I'm stuck at work, waiting on 7am so I can pay for it all . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope ya'll had a great Christmas, I know we did.
> 
> 
> Now I'm stuck at work, waiting on 7am so I can pay for it all . . .


I'm glad Y'all had a good one with everything that has been going on!!

I have been on the road since yesterday afternoon visiting family in Alabama, and the ATL.........Heading back home tomorrow!!

Merry Christmas to you, and Dawn!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2013)

Dang near forgot how to turn the puter on after two days off of it. 

Mernin errybuddy...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm glad Y'all had a good one with everything that has been going on!!
> 
> I have been on the road since yesterday afternoon visiting family in Alabama, and the ATL.........Heading back home tomorrow!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, and Dawn!!




Thanks Mitch, safe travels to ya'll !! 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang near forgot how to turn the puter on after two days off of it.
> 
> Mernin errybuddy...





'Mornin Hugh !  One mo hour . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2013)

8 minutes Quack

Well I ate too much last night but it sure was good.  

Might be on a coffee diet this morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 8 minutes Quack
> 
> Well I ate too much last night but it sure was good.
> 
> Might be on a coffee diet this morning


That's one way to clean the pipes out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's one way to clean the pipes out.



almost as good as green apples.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

Might as well get up!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Might as well get up!


You missed it yesterday brudda. I made some sho nuff good grub. Andouille, kielbasa, conucah, corn, onyones, lemon and orange slices, red and sweet taters, skrimps, some pre-cooked bugs and so much spice you'd go into respiratory arrest if you got near the pot while it was cookin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You missed it yesterday brudda. I made some sho nuff good grub. Andouille, kielbasa, conucah, corn, onyone, red and sweet taters, skrimps, some pre-cooked bugs and so much spice you'd go into respiratory arrest if you got near the pot while it was cookin.



You musta turned yo phone off too, I bet I called 20-25 times 

I did my traditional shrimp boil, but where'd you get them bugs?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You musta turned yo phone off too, I bet I called 20-25 times
> 
> I did my traditional shrimp boil, but where'd you get them bugs?


Publics, $4.99 lb. Weren't quite as good as live ones, but they scratched my itch. 

Don't know if you do this, but I've gotten in the habit of spranklin a little Tony Cachere's on the fixins after I pour it out of the pot. Seems to give it a little extra sumpin sumpin that goes a long way on da flavor.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Publics, $4.99 lb. Weren't quite as good as live ones, but they scratched my itch.
> 
> Don't know if you do this, but I've gotten in the habit of spranklin a little Tony Cachere's on the fixins after I pour it out of the pot. Seems to give it a little extra sumpin sumpin that goes a long way on da flavor.



Hmmmm.....I never really have. I usually dump extra boil ingredients and salt on at the end of my boil during the soak period. Some of my buds down south do what you do, no matter what. Especially on the mudbugs. Gonna give it a shot next time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmm.....I never really have. I usually dump extra boil ingredients and salt on at the end of my boil during the soak period. Some of my buds down south do what you do, no matter what. Especially on the mudbugs. Gonna give it a shot next time.


We gonna have to hook up and do a good LCB, maybe in April at the Spring Gathering at Pine Mountain..........oops.............ain't announced that yet....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We gonna have to hook up and do a good LCB, maybe in April at the Spring Gathering at Pine Mountain..........oops.............ain't announced that yet....



Yes we do. I'm gonna have to break down and buy one of those BIG pots like we had down in Louisiana. Don't know what happened to it in the moves back up here. You could get about 50lbs of shrimp and sides in it. 

The only thing I don't like about them is it takes a while to get them babies rollin and get them back to rollin as you add cold ingredients in large proportions. Sometimes I think you are better off with several smaller pots, burners, and cooks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes we do.  *Sometimes I think you are better off with several smaller pots, burners, and cooks*.


^^^This, fo sho^^^


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2013)

We headin to da n-laws today and he'll do an LCB, but it's more of a SC boil than a good ol' Cajun LCB and kind of tame. In fact, my boy will tear mine up, but won't hardly eat none of the paw n laws. I'm gonna take my own Tony's and Yum Yum sauce and give my plate or three a little hep...........


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2013)

That's some good looking grub MC! 
Morning kids, I just sent the wife back to work to help pay for all them fancy threads she and our kids think they need!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> That's some good looking grub MC!
> Morning kids, I just sent the wife back to work to help pay for all them fancy threads she and our kids think they need!


Atta boy, put her in her place and keep her there......

Merbin Blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ^^^This, fo sho^^^



I got my little shrimp boil (8lbs) + corn, taters, onyuns, garlic, dogs, and sausage, down to 1 hr. total time. That is from the time I light the burner and wait for it to come to a boil.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Atta boy, put her in her place and keep her there......
> 
> Merbin Blood.



O yeah!!!! I'm in charge in this house!!!! She might want to start thinking about getting a 2nd job....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2013)

Here's a secret I'll share with you kiddies.

Yum Yum sauce plus a little Avery Island nectar (Tobasco)

Makes a quick and easy Remoulade Sauce that beats the snot out of any cocktail sauce for dippin yo skrimps, sarsage or anythang else you wanna dip in it. It be some kinda good stuff fo sho.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I got my little shrimp boil (8lbs) + corn, taters, onyuns, garlic, dogs, and sausage, down to 1 hr. total time. That is from the time I light the burner and wait for it to come to a boil.



Do you cut your potatoes up or cook the whole


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We headin to da n-laws today and he'll do an LCB, but it's more of a SC boil than a good ol' Cajun LCB and kind of tame. In fact, my boy will tear mine up, but won't hardly eat none of the paw n laws. I'm gonna take my own Tony's and Yum Yum sauce and give my plate or three a little hep...........



I heard dat....we've done some tame cookin around here for some that couldn't eat it, and me and my klan had to choke it down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Do you cut your potatoes up or cook the whole


Cut em in half but don't over cookem. Taters soak up the spices quicker than anything in the pot when you cut them. If you don't cut them then they's just taters.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> That's some good looking grub MC!
> Morning kids, I just sent the wife back to work to help pay for all them fancy threads she and our kids think they need!



Mernin blood. Mine is still on the mend. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's a secret I'll share with you kiddies.
> 
> Yum Yum sauce plus a little Avery Island nectar (Tobasco)
> 
> Makes a quick and easy Remoulade Sauce that beats the snot out of any cocktail sauce for dippin yo skrimps, sarsage or anythang else you wanna dip in it. It be some kinda good stuff fo sho.



I lub me some Yum Yum, but ain't nuttin gonna beat out my traditional homemade cocktail sauce for dippin. Not for me personally anyway. I've got some hang-ups like dat. 



blood on the ground said:


> Do you cut your potatoes up or cook the whole



I do mine whole, Jas. I poke holes in them with a fork though.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2013)

merning folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I lub me some Yum Yum, but ain't nuttin gonna beat out my traditional homemade cocktail sauce for dippin. Not for me personally anyway. I've got some hang-ups like dat.



You'll have to brew some up in the spring for da gatherin. I make my cocktail out of ketchup, garlic, worstechsisisishire n a splash of red wine vinegar. It's pretty good, but I love dat Yum Yum n AI nectar mixed up together. 



Jeff C. said:


> I do mine whole, Jas. I poke holes in them with a fork though.


 I'm too old n lazy to do all dat pokin......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

How do, hdmo3+....back @ twerkin?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2013)

What the heck is that?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What the heck is that?


Fahrvergnugen?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'll have to brew some up in the spring for da gatherin. I make my cocktail out of ketchup, garlic, worstechsisisishire n a splash of red wine vinegar. It's pretty good, but I love dat Yum Yum n AI nectar mixed up together.
> 
> I'm too old n lazy to do all dat pokin......



I'm still a pokin fool.... 

Here's my ingredients for cocktail sauce + salt and  black peppa. I dip just about everything in it. It's just an old standby we've always used, but it's good.

side note: Ultra during prep/cook phase, less filling. Givin all my secrets away!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm still a pokin fool....
> 
> Here's my ingredients for cocktail sauce + salt and  black peppa. I dip just about everything in it. It's just an old standby we've always used, but it's good.
> 
> side note: Ultra during prep/cook phase, less filling. Givin all my secrets away!


Yeah, I meant to add da hawsradish but fo got. Ain't never added no Ultra to it though....

I'm thinkin the Spring Gatherin's gonna be a feast...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, I meant to add da hawsradish but fo got. Ain't never added no Ultra to it though....
> 
> I'm thinkin the Spring Gatherin's gonna be a feast...



I knew you did. I say we do it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I knew you did. I say we do it!


Gonna have to coax Matty into comin to dis one......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

Might give that splash of red wine vinegar a shot on the next batch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna have to coax Matty into comin to dis one......



Dat boy can cook some vittles.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Might give that splash of red wine vinegar a shot on the next batch.


I jis like the twang vinegar adds to jis bout errythang. I can't seem to make a wang sauce of any kind wifout usin it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2013)

Later taters. Round two starts today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm a vegetarian so I will bring soy bean patties to the spring gathering


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm a vegetarian so I will bring soy bean patties to the spring gathering



Just have to Dr'em up!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just have to Dr'em up!



Kidding !


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm hungry now...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

Migmack said:


> I'm hungry now...



Fixin to dive into some blueberry biskits....


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2013)

I just posted in here


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I just posted in here



I saw that! Proud of you!
Sitting over here in bama wishing I had brought my 22 rifle. Sipping a cup of coffee and shooting squirrels with my finger. The woods behind sis' s house are full of them. Can't even tell we killed 23 last year.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I just posted in here



Excellent post; thanks for sharing


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I saw that! Proud of you!
> Sitting over here in bama wishing I had brought my 22 rifle. Sipping a cup of coffee and shooting squirrels with my finger. The woods behind sis' s house are full of them. Can't even tell we killed 23 last year.



Didja kill any yet?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Excellent post; thanks for sharing



It was post #10,099 for me, I wanted to make it special.


----------



## mattech (Dec 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> It was post #10,099 for me, I wanted to make it special.



Special, now that's a good word for that.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2013)

mattech said:


> Special, now that's a good word for that.



Thanks Mattech! You're such a good friend with encouraging words.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Didja kill any yet?


Not yet. Scope must be off.


----------



## mattech (Dec 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Thanks Mattech! You're such a good friend with encouraging words.



No problem, hey I'm going to test out my waders I got for Christmas. Oh wait iI didnt get any waders for christmas .


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Not yet. Scope must be off.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2013)

mattech said:


> No problem, hey I'm going to test out my waders I got for Christmas. Oh wait iI didnt get any waders for christmas .



LOL. 

You just gonna have to ride down to BPS and getcha a pair.


----------



## mattech (Dec 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> LOL.
> 
> You just gonna have to ride down to BPS and getcha a pair.



My Birthday is in two weeks. I guess I'm gonna take it into my own hands.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2013)

Take what into your own hands?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I saw that! Proud of you!
> Sitting over here in bama wishing I had brought my 22 rifle. Sipping a cup of coffee and shooting squirrels with my finger. The woods behind sis' s house are full of them. Can't even tell we killed 23 last year.



That is a good idea, but I haven't seen any here this moanin. Should have shot about a half dozen the other day when it was raining all day. They were everywhere and staying on the ground.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 26, 2013)

Mornin y'all! 


Santa brought my daughter a bow. She is one happy little kiddo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> Santa brought my daughter a bow. She is one happy little kiddo.



Mornin Cricky! 

Lawdy, I bet she is!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Cricky!
> 
> Lawdy, I bet she is!!!



She was too funny opening that thing yesterday morning! Never heard a little girl squeal over huntin stuff before. It was priceless. 

She has never fired a bow like that before til yesterday & after her daddy had all the adjustments made she was grouping them arrows together pretty darn good so proud of her.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2013)

good deal cricket


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> She was too funny opening that thing yesterday morning! Never heard a little girl squeal over huntin stuff before. It was priceless.
> 
> She has never fired a bow like that before til yesterday & after her daddy had all the adjustments made she was grouping them arrows together pretty darn good so proud of her.



 It don't take long, she is probably ready to go to the woods by now!


----------



## . (Dec 26, 2013)

And...


----------



## . (Dec 26, 2013)

....we....


----------



## . (Dec 26, 2013)

....are....


----------



## . (Dec 26, 2013)

....done.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2013)

These squirrels are just tormenting me now. Watching 5 play tag in an oak tree not 30 yards away. Cant wait to come back in a few weeks and whack a few!


----------

